# June 2006 Mamas - It's October!



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Here we go!

S2 will be 18 months on the 20th. I can hardly believe it!

Crawling, not walking. Climbing everything in sight, opening all doors, going up and down the stairs safely, talking more and more, and communing in some secret language with her brother. Very cool.

And my birthday is in 8 days.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

: Happy future birthday. Just in case I forget in 8 days.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: Happy future birthday. Just in case I forget in 8 days.

















Don't worry, I'll remind you.

I can do a countdown if you want.









And yes, I am totally kidding.

I told B that I want a maid for my birthday. Just for one day. I want to leave the house with the kiddos and come home to spotlessness. It would be like heaven. This house hasn't been deep-cleaned since we moved in, 'cause I was pregnant and then have been chasing pseudo-twins for the last 7 months, so, yeah. I just want someone else to clean the floors, and toilets, and sinks, and bathtubs, and do the dishes, and vacuum...just once.







Oh, and baseboards. It would be heavenly if they washed the baseboards. We'll see if that happens or not.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Candice, thanks for the law school-based advice! That's exactly what I've heard from folks ahead of me in this program, too. And that's kind of what has to happen anyway, since our little family is all commuting together and Dan doesn't get off work until 5. Long day today, but it went by quickly. Time flies when you're having fun! And getting your a$$ kicked on an anatomy test!

But DUDE, my anatomy prof (male, dean of the program, retired Army reserve Colonel) is a total lactivist! We were bs-ing after lab today and I said something about nursing and having no shame about anything in public -- just glad to show that I'm one more breastfeeding American mother. He just threw up his hands and said "There should never be any issue about that. Ever. It's ridiculous." To which I replied "You now have my undying devotion."


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

K got her first bee sting today. It appears that it was hiding by the dog bed and she found it and picked it up. Got her right in the pad of her thumb. Stopped crying right away after I got the stinger out, much more traumatic for me than for her, I think. Although DH looked close to tears too to see her in so much distress. Swelled up a bit, but was down again a couple hours later. Poor baby.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor K







poor mama too!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Candice, thanks for the law school-based advice! That's exactly what I've heard from folks ahead of me in this program, too. And that's kind of what has to happen anyway, since our little family is all commuting together and Dan doesn't get off work until 5. Long day today, but it went by quickly. Time flies when you're having fun! And getting your a$$ kicked on an anatomy test!

But DUDE, my anatomy prof (male, dean of the program, retired Army reserve Colonel) is a total lactivist! We were bs-ing after lab today and I said something about nursing and having no shame about anything in public -- just glad to show that I'm one more breastfeeding American mother. He just threw up his hands and said "There should never be any issue about that. Ever. It's ridiculous." To which I replied "You now have my undying devotion."

Glad to see you have a cool professor!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
K got her first bee sting today. It appears that it was hiding by the dog bed and she found it and picked it up. Got her right in the pad of her thumb. Stopped crying right away after I got the stinger out, much more traumatic for me than for her, I think. Although DH looked close to tears too to see her in so much distress. Swelled up a bit, but was down again a couple hours later. Poor baby.









Poor baby.

We are out and about alot these days. I don't stop here as often as I would like. I tend to keep Lu moving as much as possable ,as this child does not nap unless in the car.

Getting to bed is a night mare. If i don't have the boys down by 7:30 they are awful the next day. That is also the time she wants the most attention.cuddle and nurse for a couple of hrs.







: its driving me nuts.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i hate bedtime. with a passion.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i hate bedtime. with a passion.









Bedtime is fine here, it's the rest of the night that I hate! Sleeping is all-around tough, though, with these little buggars.







:

Anna's out within minutes at 8pm, but then when midnight rolls around she's up every hour until 7am! Yaaaaargh. And this morning she was up at 5:30, in bed next to me, crying, then flailing around for a bit, and then crying again until we were all awake at 6:30... and now DH has her asleep in his arms, reading a book & drinking coffee.

I don't know what it is. I am having AF after a long time with no cycles because of the Mirena IUD (which I just got out), but she is also teething her last two baby teeth, the top canines. I know those are a huge pain. She's also very fussy during the day the past 2-3 days. Poor girl.

I'm working part-time for my dad here at his office, about 5 hours a day. DH is SAH with the kids. It's really interesting, this shift. DH can barely survive for those 5 hours... and of course it's so hard for him to get BOTH kids to nap. I should say that it does take a miracle worker to get Anna to nap without nursing, so I am really in awe when I come home and both of them have slept!

Megs -- Sorry, I haven't been around this thread too much lately -- are you in Med school?









Jes -- I just got stung by a wasp about a week ago and it was horrible! Poor baby...


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello all... I'm still pretty new here, but I've got a problem with my boy that I'm hoping might be age-related? Just lately he's started waking up at night crying - I mean, sobbing, really, still basically asleep, just lying like a lump in his bed, and he's almost inconsolable - the only thing that settles him down is a bottle and the rocking chair, and even then he sometimes doesn't go back to sleep but just lays there with his eyes open and sort of staring...

He just had an ear infection, but took meds for it, but we're checkign tonight to see if it went away or not. I also have read that this is the age that dreams can start (he's 15.5 months). Are there other things that could be causing this?

He sleeps in a crib, in his own room (after about 8 months of co-sleeping in one form or another), and so far he's done fine with it, even lately seeming happy and eager to jump out of my arms and into his crib to snuggle up once we're done with our bedtime routine... so I don't think it's that, though I'm totally willing to take him back to bed with me if I knew it would work....

I'm afraid he's in pain, or scared, or something... and I hate that I don't know how to make it better.. he's such a good, sweet little boy, and he usually sleeps so darn well at night, that it's just killing me to see him like this.

During the day he's also had a bit of a change, getting more impatient/less tolerant/more easily frustrated... more crying if he falls or doesn't get his way, little temper tantrum when we leave the park and stuff like that. I chalked it up to his emerging "toddler-hood", but now I'm worried that it's related?

I just want my baby to be okay... does anyone have any advice, or similar experiences?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

eep-slay is....interesting around here. Some nights she sleeps like a rock all night and doesn't make a peep until about 5:30am (these are my FAVORITE nights, and are the rarest)...some nights she's up every 2 hours to nurse for a minute and then back to sleep...some nights she's awake, flopping around for 2 hours and then zonks out (this happens 2 or 3 nights a week)...there is absolutely NO pattern, rhyme, or reason for this that I can tell. It's a crap shoot as to which of the above is goign to happen, though I'm always pulling for the first.







.

pleasantstreets, I wish I had some advice - you might try bringing him back with you and see if that helps, but I don't have any experience to say that it would or not. It's so hard to see them unhappy, and you not be able to do a lot about it...hope you figure out something soon!

Oh, and the tantrums? I'd chalk up to getting closer to 18 months (though we've been dealing with the almighty fury that is Kait since about 10 months







:







)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
eep-slay is....interesting around here. Some nights she sleeps like a rock all night and doesn't make a peep until about 5:30am (these are my FAVORITE nights, and are the rarest)...some nights she's up every 2 hours to nurse for a minute and then back to sleep...some nights she's awake, flopping around for 2 hours and then zonks out (this happens 2 or 3 nights a week)...there is absolutely NO pattern, rhyme, or reason for this that I can tell. It's a crap shoot as to which of the above is goign to happen, though I'm always pulling for the first.







.









: except we don't get the first.







eep-slay SUUUUUUUX around here. Well, let me rephrase. Once she's out, she tends to do ok (ok can be anything from sleeping 5 hours to up every 2. not ok is up every 45 mins







) but she fights going to bed with every last fiber of her being. some nights it's brilliant and she's asleep at 7:30 after 10 mins of nursing. most nights she's cranky and climbing all over me till 10 or later.

Pleasntstreets - could it be teeth? Ruby wakes up crying when her teeth are hurting. and nursing tends to be the only thing that soothes her.


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

chiromama - actually, he is cutting one or two on the bottom, but he's just reacting so differently than he did for his first six that I wasn't sure it was it... course, he could be having more come through that I can't see or feel yet, as I'm no longer allowed to just swipe my finger in and out like I used to! So who knows what's erupting back there!

I have finally started giving him some tylenol before bed, but it either wears off before he wakes up, or it's something different.

Of course, I have to say after reading y'alls posts over the past month, I know I really have nothing to complain about in terms of my own sleep - I just worry for him, and that something might be going wrong for him... We're running by the dr. this afternoon for a quick ear check, so hopefully we'll at least rule that out!

Thanks for the input, and good luck to everyone with their eep-slay issues!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello mamas!







Happy October!

Jes, so sorry about the bee sting! *I* hate getting stung, so I'm pretty sure that being a little one makes it 20 times worse ... poor baby!

Sleep .... eh. Things have been really well in that dept, but this last round of teeth is killing that. Like Korin's Ruby, Max will wake up crying from sore teeth and really, nursing is the only thing that seems to bring much comfort aside from sometimes chewing on a toothbrush. Poor dude. I realize they serve a purpose, but I'm starting to hate teeth









Pleasantstreets, welcome! Good to see another June 06 mama here







And, I echo the try to bring him back into your bed and see if that helps ... hope you get good news from the Dr's office and his ears check out okay!

Megs_BK - lovin' the comments from your prof re: breastfeeding! Too cool!









Hope all is going well, mamas! We had sort of a cruddy end of September, so I'm SO glad October is finally here!

Best Wishes!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Pleasantstreets -- That's what my DD does when she's teething badly. She wakes up in mid-cry, then is usually very restless. The only thing that comforts her is nursing off and on throughout the night. Otherwise she just cries and wakes herself fully up. You could try some Hyland's teething tablets, though some people say they don't do anything.

He could be having nightmares as well... my DS started having them when he was about 18 months I think.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, you guys!

Heather, Nevie is pretty much like Kait in her patterns (or lack thereof). Except, like Ruby, never sleeps through til 5:30. Ah, that will be the day! I've given up the ghost on nightweaning, especially now that nighttime is our prime nursing time. We did just take the frame & boxspring out of our mattress equation and put Nevie's crib mattress next to our bed. I think this is going to be very, very nice. And the guest room is now officially just a guest room (and my office) and someday, maybe three years down the road, we will worry about having a room just for Nevie.

Ashley, I just started Physical Therapy school. So I'm either too lazy to be an MD or too smart to do that much more school without money ;-)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

You'd think that somewhere along the evolutionary line the survival of the species would have meant that teeth didn't erupt until the kid weaned, around 3 or 4. I mean seriously...what do babies need teeth for anyway, except to bite mama? J hasn't even used his teeth yet for their intended purpose, and yet they keep coming, and coming, and coming. Yeesh.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

s to everyone with eep-slay issues. We do okay most nights, some night she just needs to snuggle. Last night, she woke up at 2 am and was inconsolable screaming for ages. Gave some teething tablets and all was well until 930. (of course that wasn't a continuous block of sleeping, just a block of no actual crying.)

Bad things happen in threes, right? Today she slipped, grabbed the table leg to catch herself, did an ever-so-graceful pirouette and slammed her face into said table leg and split her lip.







: I'm scared for what's going to happen tomorrow. We may just stay in bed all day.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Jes and







for Katie. seeing your baby in pain or upset sucks.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy October everyone!! the crisp air here in Portland (and the rain) is wonderful. I stopped by Target and got a pair of froggie rubbers for Sydney, now we can play in mud puddles!!! (which she is DYING to do. I watched her walk right into a puddle at the park with her NEW leather mary janes on... all the while I'm saying "Sydney, the mud puddle is not for play now, Sydney.... No No No! and she's thinking "silly mamma... what's she freaking out about, it's only water"!!)

You know, the weirdest thing has happened; Sydney doesn't cry when i put her down for naps anymore. She just stopped. We're on our 4th day of no cry naps. And, not only no cry naps, no cry bed time too. It sounds too good to write here, but it's true! I don't know what happened to my child but I think it might have something to do with her taking a liking to a certain doll and a quilted blanket that she started to carry around and now sleeps with.

We still nurse at night, but only like 3-4 times now and that after 12am... sorry, long post


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if getting Sydney adjusted would help with her eating? She hardly eats (as I've mentioned before) and basically gets cranky the minute i put her in her chair. Does anyone know or have an opinion?


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

Jes, so sorry about the dive into the table! It's so horrible when you're watching but unable to stop it - it's like you're moving in s-l-o-w motion while they hurtle to their doom... horrible!

DP took Stuart to the doctor last night for his ear check, and I didn't make it till they were already through, so I caught them as they were walking out... and I saw DP holding an ice pack to Stuart's head! Turns out he had somehow taken a nosedive into the metal circle that is a foot rest for the doctor's stool! DP said it was the worst she's seen him cry after an injury like that, and the nurses made her fill out an incident report! No concussion, though they were sure to list the symptoms of one just in case... lol!

The good/bad news is that it turns out the ear infection had not cleared up, and that was most likely what was causing the nighttime crying... they gave us bigger, badder antibiotics, which I'm not thrilled about, but I'm going along with it because he really needs to shake this infection. Next I'm going to start watching the health and healing board to see what options I can take to avoid these infections in the first place, or heal them faster, more naturally...

Whew, I'm writing a book here so I'll stop, but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for responding! We did have the dr. (well, NP really), check for molars and she didn't feel any, but she said that we could probably expect a similar reaction once they do start to come in. So far his teeth have come in very slowly, so I don't expect them soon... he's still working on his second pair of bottom teeth!

Love hearing all of your stories, by the way!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sleep here is good some nights and bad others, like many babies (it seems). Also i realize that I am so tired and sleep so hard that even when sleep is "good" (i.e. he only wakes a few times at night) I feel like it's interrupting me. Some mornings I seriously just want him to GET OFF OF MY BOOBS but I think that's a pregnancy thing, and I just deal with it.
Lately he has decided that instead of waiting for me to come and nurse him down again when he wakes before I go to sleep, he will get out of bed and find me. It's especially interesting because he wears boots and bar at night and walks with this bar between his feet. Thump. Step-Thump. Kind of amusing.
Last night our power was out and it sucked. Power out for adults is not so bad, but with kids it's crazy. We just went to the ILs for a few hours. The whole night routine was screwed, which pissed me off. I am such a baby (ha ha!) but the lights came on just as P was going to sleep. He seemed relieved by it.
Meg, I understand giving up the nightweaning. I would have been tempted to nightwean, but because P doesn't get milk while I'm at work, I feel like nighttime milk is important.

Ok, must go to work. Yo Helen, what's going on w/ your screenname? Are you abandoning us?

PS: teething-- I think it's true that molars (and canines) are worse than the others.


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

It does make me sad to hear everyone talk about nighttime nursing, etc... we stopped trying to nurse at 10 months, and by that point it was just the barest of comfort nursing, with almost 99% supplementation from formula... it was such a sad day/month/year/still sad for me, but it was what was right at the time, and I know it's not the end of the world (I was ff entirely, and I turned out pretty okay), but it still just makes me so sad... I fully intended on still breastfeeding at this point, at least to some extent, and hearing y'all talk about it reminds me of that...

However, I am happy that my little guy still likes to cuddle and rock and all the rest of it, and in fact, I've pretty much ignored the whole "take the bottle away at a year" advice since, to me, it's the closest I can get at this point to the nursing at night experience, and I'm just not giving that up! He is comforted by it, I am comforted by it, and for today, that's good enough for me! (though I really do need to get more vigilant about brushing those little teeth in the mornings if I'm going to keep this up!)

Anyway, I totally do not mean this as anything against the mamas who are nursing - quite the opposite, I'm thrilled to know that it's working so well for so many mamas... more BF babies in the world is a good thing, even if it couldn't be mine...

(and because I know how frustrating it can be to hear someone say "I tried and it just didn't work", I'll elaborate and say that I used the SNS for 6 grueling weeks, 3 LCs, read multiple books and websites, and took domperidone for the last 8 of those 10 months, and even then got almost nothing - final LC suggested I have that condition where my breasts are spaced far apart, very little actual breast tissue, and no changes during pregnancy... who knows, but trust me when I say we tried and it did. not. work.)


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 

(and because I know how frustrating it can be to hear someone say "I tried and it just didn't work", I'll elaborate and say that I used the SNS for 6 grueling weeks, 3 LCs, read multiple books and websites, and took domperidone for the last 8 of those 10 months, and even then got almost nothing - final LC suggested I have that condition where my breasts are spaced far apart, very little actual breast tissue, and no changes during pregnancy... who knows, but trust me when I say we tried and it did. not. work.)









s I have a friend IRL who has been through the same thing. It's rough.

Well, we survived the night.







All the stress for me, and she slept better last night than she has in ages. Even slept all the way till 230 in her own room. I did give her a lava lamp for a night light.







I wonder if that's helping. It sounded a couple times like she might be awake, but only for a few seconds before she was quiet again. She's got a big, fat lip this morning, but it doesn't seem to be bothering her too much. Screwed up her latch for a few hours, but that's better now, thank goodness.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 took her first unassisted steps last night.

We were at a friends house, and she was standing in the middle of the room playing peek-a-boo with our friend's hand on the ottoman (cover with a blanket, uncover and squeal...repeat) and B and I were sitting on the couch against one wall. She turned, took about three steps, and grabbed on to the couch for dear life. More of a controlled fall, but it's a start! The whole room went dead quiet, 'cause we had just been talking about how she hasn't tried to walk at all yet, and then everyone started clapping and cheering, so she sat down and clapped and squealed some. Very cool.

J pulled up on to his knees last night too. Am screwed. He's not even 8 months old yet! Yikes.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 
(and because I know how frustrating it can be to hear someone say "I tried and it just didn't work", I'll elaborate and say that I used the SNS for 6 grueling weeks, 3 LCs, read multiple books and websites, and took domperidone for the last 8 of those 10 months, and even then got almost nothing - final LC suggested I have that condition where my breasts are spaced far apart, very little actual breast tissue, and no changes during pregnancy... who knows, but trust me when I say we tried and it did. not. work.)











Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Well, we survived the night.







All the stress for me, and she slept better last night than she has in ages. Even slept all the way till 230 in her own room. I did give her a lava lamp for a night light.







I wonder if that's helping. It sounded a couple times like she might be awake, but only for a few seconds before she was quiet again. She's got a big, fat lip this morning, but it doesn't seem to be bothering her too much. Screwed up her latch for a few hours, but that's better now, thank goodness.

awe! poor bebe


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

sehbub, that's such a great "first steps" story - too funny that y'all were just talking about it!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

Bad things happen in threes, right? Today she slipped, grabbed the table leg to catch herself, did an ever-so-graceful pirouette and slammed her face into said table leg and split her lip.







: I'm scared for what's going to happen tomorrow. We may just stay in bed all day.

Oh, no! Yes, I totally vote for the stay in bed all day ... or wrap her in bubble wrap!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 
It does make me sad to hear everyone talk about nighttime nursing, etc... we stopped trying to nurse at 10 months, and by that point it was just the barest of comfort nursing, with almost 99% supplementation from formula... it was such a sad day/month/year/still sad for me, but it was what was right at the time, and I know it's not the end of the world (I was ff entirely, and I turned out pretty okay), but it still just makes me so sad...









It sounds like a really difficult time for you, but you know, as you said - it was right at the time. No one can ask any more of you than that.

You're so right, too, that those cuddles and rocking and the closeness is important, too. I remember when my oldest weaned I was nervous she wouldn't need my lap anymore (silly, I know, but it was a real fear at the time) what a relief when she would still come and cuddle up with me ... actually, that is still quite nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
S2 took her first unassisted steps last night.


So cool! WOO HOO!

So, call me dense, but I think Max has actually added another word to his vocabulary ... "ap-OH" (apple) My Dad gave the kids pumpkins over the weekend and he keeps patting them and saying "ap-OH" and this afternoon he said the same thing about an apple we were peeling and eating for a snack and it just dawned on me the kid thinks the pumpkins are big orange apples


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
S2 took her first unassisted steps last night.

J pulled up on to his knees last night too. Am screwed. He's not even 8 months old yet! Yikes.

Woohoo! And yeah. You're totally screwed.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hooray for S2!!! So exciting! Her confidence will just boom from here on out.

And I can just see her and J traipsing around together, wreaking all sorts of havoc. Ahhhh, good times. I don't exactly envy you ;-) Am admirous of you, though!

Pleasantstreets, I tend to assume that an MDC mom wouldn't give up breastfeeding without a fight. And I'm just a lot less militant about lots of things these last many months. You play the cards you're dealt in life, eh?

Kind of a strange eepslay night last night. Nevie had one of those chatty awake periods, so we just played dead and eventually I just fell asleep. Woke up two hours later thinking, "Where's the baby??!" and started searching all over the room. (I didn't have my glasses on, so I couldn't see very well). Finally Dan is like, "Um, isn't she *right. there.*?" She was laying on the floor with her head up on her own little mattress, totally asleep. I went back to sleep and the next time we all woke up she was back on her mattress completely. I think I will like this new system. As soon as my own school-related insomnia wears off. Or it might just get worse. Blork.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Pleasantstreets, I tend to assume that an MDC mom wouldn't give up breastfeeding without a fight.









: you didn't need to explain for me.







I know a lot of people who have fought HARD to have a wonderful BF relationship only to have to supplement. no judgement from me









Eep-slay is getting a little better. Whoda think that the solution to our eepslay problems was a 6:30 bedtime? Last night she was out by 7 after 15 mins of nursing and rocking. tonight 7:30 after 30 mins. brilliant. So now I think my husband and I will alter our schedules to be home at 5:30-6 on the nights we each work.







: if this works, I just may get to knit a sweater this fall.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi guys...haven't checked in since OCt. began. Nights here are worse than usual - waiting for two teeth up top to finally arrive. He teethes FOREVER...I am dreading the next 16 teeth, and so jealous of you all almost done with molars! Oh my.

Um, lets see. And, naps just aren't happening like normal either. We nurse and nurse and nurse and nurse, and he climbs on me, goes through a million and one antics (he does it ALL, I swear) then wants to pretend to go to sleep and then sit up and crack up laughing and runs away, slides off the bed and yells excitedly through our upstairs. Its CRAZY here in the afternoons. I drag (not literally) him back onto the bed only to do it all again like 20 times (literally). I end up being up there for almost 2 hours because I feel like I have to get him to nap before we leave for work (watching 2 other boys and in the car way way way too long). It just not working out. Today he napped in the car finally which was four hours after the time he usually goes to sleep. I swear, this better be because of these two little bleepin teeth. Or else, I am so screwed. stress is killin me here!!! ahhh.

I know it all works out usually when you feel like your'e at your breakin point, right?

Tomorrow I need some work advice from y'all...for now I am going to bed. tired.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 
DP took Stuart to the doctor last night for his ear check, and I didn't make it till they were already through, so I caught them as they were walking out... and I saw DP holding an ice pack to Stuart's head! Turns out he had somehow taken a nosedive into the metal circle that is a foot rest for the doctor's stool! DP said it was the worst she's seen him cry after an injury like that, and the nurses made her fill out an incident report! No concussion, though they were sure to list the symptoms of one just in case... lol!

The good/bad news is that it turns out the ear infection had not cleared up, and that was most likely what was causing the nighttime crying... they gave us bigger, badder antibiotics, which I'm not thrilled about, but I'm going along with it because he really needs to shake this infection. Next I'm going to start watching the health and healing board to see what options I can take to avoid these infections in the first place, or heal them faster, more naturally...


Hi there, glad to meet ya...
Well, I WAS going to say to you (before I read this second post), that from what I hear (dr. Sears and lots of MDC moms' stories along with family/friends experiences) antibiotics probably aren't helping the ear infection and thats why he's still acting that way. But, then I see that they gave you stronger ones now...which may appear to help because during this time the infection will probably start clearing up on its own anyway. But, I think I remember reading in a Dr. Sears book that ear infections are 99% viral, not bacterial, so antibiotics will have absolutely no effect. I am not a fan of them anyway, but trust me, I understand feeling the need to help your ds in some way...I've been there. You just want to give them something to help, yk? But, yeah, the health boards are usually really helpful here on MDC, I've found. I like to just go there and read posts just to sort of gather information to store away in my little "natural healing" compartment of my brain! And, I go there for advice first before calling the doc. IMO, it ends up being more beneficial and I feel better about the safety of my decisions that way usually.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We had no tragedies today. Hooray! Her lip is looking much better this evening, and hasn't seemed to bother her all day, nor has the sting. The teeth, however...







: She was chewing on her hand so hard tonight that she was leaving bite marks.

Tomorrow is Salsa again, and I hope to have video. So much fun!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

She's been asleep for 3 straight hours. I knew I should've gone to bed early tonight. Doh.

I am loving her personality. She's such an amazing person.
She loves to go outside, nothing makes her happier. She loves to feed the dog a cookie in the morning, and gets so very excited when it's time to feed the fish. She even drops each pellet into the bowl herself, it's very cute. When we're out, she waves to each car that passes and says Hi to everyone we meet (all the old ladies totally eat that up!). She's so confident and bubbly and personable. It's so much fun to watch her explore things. The other day, DH was raking up leaves and apples that have fallen from our apple trees, and she figured out what he was doing and helped him pick up apples one at a time. It was just adorable to watch her carry one tiny little crabapple across the yard to the wagon, just to go back and get one more and do it again. She loves all things musical and loves to dance. The day we started Salsa Tots, she started dancing as soon as we got in the room, before the music even started. It is in the same room we did Salsa Babies in, so she knew what was coming. Every day I fall in love again.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
She's been asleep for 3 straight hours. I knew I should've gone to bed early tonight. Doh.

I am loving her personality. She's such an amazing person.
She loves to go outside, nothing makes her happier. She loves to feed the dog a cookie in the morning, and gets so very excited when it's time to feed the fish. She even drops each pellet into the bowl herself, it's very cute. When we're out, she waves to each car that passes and says Hi to everyone we meet (all the old ladies totally eat that up!). She's so confident and bubbly and personable. It's so much fun to watch her explore things. The other day, DH was raking up leaves and apples that have fallen from our apple trees, and she figured out what he was doing and helped him pick up apples one at a time. It was just adorable to watch her carry one tiny little crabapple across the yard to the wagon, just to go back and get one more and do it again. She loves all things musical and loves to dance. The day we started Salsa Tots, she started dancing as soon as we got in the room, before the music even started. It is in the same room we did Salsa Babies in, so she knew what was coming. Every day I fall in love again.

awe!







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

It is snowing right now. Not enough to stick, the ground is too warm. But it's snowing. We usually don't get snow until Halloween. Yikes.


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Every day I fall in love again.

awwwww, that's so sweet! And I know exactly how you feel - watching Stuart "reading" his books, then he looks up at us and smiles that big sweet grin, it just melts my heart a little more each time...

And thanks to everyone for the kind comments! Last night was hard again, with him waking up from his cough this time, rather than the ear (I think)... I also think the antibiotics are causing stomach pains, which kills me as he used to have reflux/gas problems, and to see him in that sort of pain again is very difficult.

Anyways - hope everyone's got great weekend plans coming up? We're visiting the in-laws (about 1.5 hours away, so we go OFTEN







) and hopefully getting some good outdoor playtime, since that seems to be his favorite thing lately. Especially if there's rocks. Or sticks. That he can hold in his meaty little paws the entire time! He's a collector, that one!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
It is snowing right now. Not enough to stick, the ground is too warm. But it's snowing. We usually don't get snow until Halloween. Yikes.

dude, it's 90 here. seriously. wtf?

oh yes, and global warming is a myth. riiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I don't think I've posted pics in awile. these were taken last weekend at the apple orchid. Don't mind the huge arse. Good lord I look large.









http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...16/t_=99259016


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
I'm wondering if getting Sydney adjusted would help with her eating? She hardly eats (as I've mentioned before) and basically gets cranky the minute i put her in her chair. Does anyone know or have an opinion?

Regular adjusting helped my very slow weight gain ds1,within an hr of adjustment he ate me out of house and home.







: It was crazy,it made dh a beliver.( he's a mainstreamer) and he don't trust anything.

MDC is twisting my ways for the better daily.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Echo Echo Echo

Anybody out there?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

nope

all gone.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My kid likes marinated artichoke hearts. That's almost a vegetable, right? She also likes to walk backward, and pick apples up from under the tree and put them in the wagon. Feeds the fish every day, and gives the dog a cookie most mornings. Er. Throws a cookie at the dog. Wouldn't want to let the dog actually touch her.

Still only says "thank you" and "here you go". "good girl" has been traded for "Kah" and "Doh".


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Regular adjusting helped my very slow weight gain ds1,within an hr of adjustment he ate me out of house and home.







: It was crazy,it made dh a beliver.( he's a mainstreamer) and he don't trust anything.

MDC is twisting my ways for the better daily.









Ahhh! Thanks for the answer!! I wasn't sure any one had noticed my post. Did you take ds1 for adjustments regularly after the first apt. or what? It might be to late to get up in before we leave but I could always check.

Is there any specific criteria for making sure a chiro know how to work with small ones?


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Ahhh! Thanks for the answer!! I wasn't sure any one had noticed my post. Did you take ds1 for adjustments regularly after the first apt. or what? It might be to late to get up in before we leave but I could always check.

Is there any specific criteria for making sure a chiro know how to work with small ones?

I would check on http://www.icpa4kids.com. The website locates chiropractors who adjust children and babies (the whole family) and according to one of the board members, tend to be a little more holistic in general. The chiropractor we see now was found on icpa and he is a huge fan of mothering magazine...he actually makes a point to promote it in the first consultation appointment. Oh, and I get adjusted 3x a week for now, at least, and ds gets adjusted usually every monday while I'm still lying down and he's sitting atop me. Its nice, the chiro really let him warm up to him for a while at first before actually touching him...So, thats all my advice. I'm sure Korin has some advice for you as well. Good luck, I think it would only help!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

: I treat kids, Kari.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







: I treat kids, Kari.

















Sorry! I'm not thinking!

We can talk tomorrow. I'm sure you're full of wisdom!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I would check on http://www.icpa4kids.com. ...... Good luck, I think it would only help!

Thanks! (I don't know how to post multiple quotes)

And, Sydney is STILL on a no-cry-before-I-nap-or-go-to-bed trend. I wish I knew why, so i could write a book









my family (what's left of it anyways) was in Pasco this weekend, on a whim i tried earths best green beans and rice, Sydney LOVED it. I was shocked. She usually doesn't like jared food, just spits it out. (I don't really blame her, but on the run, it would be nice for those times I don't have time to make something). She never ceases to amaze me


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi mamas! Still have to go back and catch up on the Sept. thread, but found this one and wanted to pop in...sorry to the kids hurting themselves (I can relate - Andrew walks around on any given day with a row of lumps and bruises across his head from his "adventures"!) and getting stung (I am scared of bees myself, and they are so aggressive this time of year!) And hi to pleasantstreets, welcome! You sound like a such a dedicated mama for trying so hard to bf and doing what you could for so long - I can't remember the name of your condition but I should know it....oh wait, I think it's mammary hypoplasia maybe? That could be wrong....I am tired today









We had so much fun yesterday - we went to a Maize Maze, which I've never done before! There's this enormous corn field and it's a regional attraction, each autumn they carve a different picture into the corn (this year was a pirate ship) and it's a life-size maze, you start on one end have to get to the other end without getting lost, along the way finding hidden treasure posts to collect the pieces of the puzzle that will make up the aerial view of the field so you can see the pirate ship. Then there's a corn slide for the kids and other fun stuff when you're finished - if you don't get lost! They say it takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs to find your way through. We had a blast! Did it with 2 other families and it was great - I'll have to post some pics!

We had a few months where Andrew was nursing all night, which was driving me nuts, but now in the past few weeks he's gotten better - only waking up a couple of times a night, usually. I'm sure that will change again at some point







For now though, it was enough to finally bring back my cycle! I got my first PPAF this past week - which I am very happy about because it's one step closer to being able to ttc again! (I say one step closer because I don't think I'm actually ovulating yet....at least now I can start charting something though!)

I love autum, my favorite season!! As Sarah said though, it's waaaay too hot here in the NE!! I want some cool, crisp, fall weather!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, forgot to ask: who is still babywearing? What carrier(s) are you using now, particularly those with heavier toddlers? Andrew is like 28 or 29 lbs., sometimes likes to walk/ride in a stroller but other times wants to be in the sling. He gets really heavy on the front and I find the hip carry gets in the way a lot....yesterday in the corn maze I was soooo wishing I had a back carrier! I have a Didy I could use on my back, but I find it hard to get him into it. I was thinking of getting a Beco or an Ergo - any of you still using those? Which of them would you mamas recommend?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I still wear Kait daily on my back in the Beco. Sometimes she'll go in the Maya pouch in a hip carry, but likes the back carry better. And so do I, cause it's completely hands free...the Beco was spendy but worth every penny cause I've used it every day for at least an hour (and someties up to 4 o 5) since she was 6 months old. She even falls asleep in it sometiems still. I think it goes up to 35 pounds. Kait's probably about 25, 26 now.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh, forgot to ask: who is still babywearing? What carrier(s) are you using now, particularly those with heavier toddlers? Andrew is like 28 or 29 lbs., sometimes likes to walk/ride in a stroller but other times wants to be in the sling. He gets really heavy on the front and I find the hip carry gets in the way a lot....yesterday in the corn maze I was soooo wishing I had a back carrier! I have a Didy I could use on my back, but I find it hard to get him into it. I was thinking of getting a Beco or an Ergo - any of you still using those? Which of them would you mamas recommend?

how about the mei tai? That's what we use and love the back carry now. We can still do hip carry in the Kangaroo korner adj. pouch cause ds is not quite 19 lbs. But, I am trying to do a high back carry in the mei tai so he can see over me, yk?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I use a beco like carrier that Jes made me. and um.. I LOVE IT. Front or back carry, it's super comfy and very pretty. she should sell them


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
nope

all gone.

figures. smarta$$







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi mamas! Still have to go back and catch up on the Sept. thread, but found this one and wanted to pop in...sorry to the kids hurting themselves (I can relate - Andrew walks around on any given day with a row of lumps and bruises across his head from his "adventures"!) and getting stung (I am scared of bees myself, and they are so aggressive this time of year!) And hi to pleasantstreets, welcome! You sound like a such a dedicated mama for trying so hard to bf and doing what you could for so long - I can't remember the name of your condition but I should know it....oh wait, I think it's mammary hypoplasia maybe? That could be wrong....I am tired today









We had so much fun yesterday - we went to a Maize Maze, which I've never done before! There's this enormous corn field and it's a regional attraction, each autumn they carve a different picture into the corn (this year was a pirate ship) and it's a life-size maze, you start on one end have to get to the other end without getting lost, along the way finding hidden treasure posts to collect the pieces of the puzzle that will make up the aerial view of the field so you can see the pirate ship. Then there's a corn slide for the kids and other fun stuff when you're finished - if you don't get lost! They say it takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs to find your way through. We had a blast! Did it with 2 other families and it was great - I'll have to post some pics!

We had a few months where Andrew was nursing all night, which was driving me nuts, but now in the past few weeks he's gotten better - only waking up a couple of times a night, usually. I'm sure that will change again at some point







For now though, it was enough to finally bring back my cycle! I got my first PPAF this past week - which I am very happy about because it's one step closer to being able to ttc again! (I say one step closer because I don't think I'm actually ovulating yet....at least now I can start charting something though!)

I love autum, my favorite season!! As Sarah said though, it's waaaay too hot here in the NE!! I want some cool, crisp, fall weather!

Sounds like a blast!

And seriously, it was 89 here today. HELLO? IT'S OCTOBER!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh, forgot to ask: who is still babywearing? What carrier(s) are you using now, particularly those with heavier toddlers? Andrew is like 28 or 29 lbs., sometimes likes to walk/ride in a stroller but other times wants to be in the sling. He gets really heavy on the front and I find the hip carry gets in the way a lot....yesterday in the corn maze I was soooo wishing I had a back carrier! I have a Didy I could use on my back, but I find it hard to get him into it. I was thinking of getting a Beco or an Ergo - any of you still using those? Which of them would you mamas recommend?

I had been using a MT for S2 (she's only about 22#) but just bought an Onbu and it should be here any day. I'll take pics when I can and post. I've loved the MT, but the waist strap bugs me.

I tried a Beco and an Ergo at the latest NINO meeting, and preferred the Beco, but it was a tad uncomfortable for a larger frame. And the chest straps are a no-go when you're chest is 47 1/2#. So not comfy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We babywear very sporadically. She prefers to walk, and I'm seldom in a place where I can't let her. I was carrying her at the farmers' market, but that's done now. We use the wrap most of all. I also have an Onbu that I made that we use a fair bit. Used it tons for airports and whatnot when K & I went to Oregon.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Used it tons for airports and whatnot when K & I went to Oregon.

How was your trip??

About babywearing: Sydney is 21lbs, not very heavy, but i wear her everywhere (I think she's heavy enough!) We use en ergo, I like it, but the small of my back is getting tired. Is this normal when one babywears a lot?

Bundlefishmamma: Those maze's are sooo much fun! I went through one on sauvie Island outside of Portland. Thanks for reminding me to go there again


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

That corn maze sounds like fun! I've always wanted to go, and I think next year, when he's 2.5, might be a good time to try it... but maybe this year would be good too! After all, it really doesn't take much to amuse him at this point, and wandering through the corn wuold probably have him in stitches all day!

Abotu the babywearing - we very rarely carry him anymore, but like others said, it's not so much his weight but just that he likes to walk so much! Also, I guess to some extent we don't go all that many places!







We do have an umbrella stroller we take when we go somewhere "big", like MinuteMan park or something, but we tend to just use that for our stuff! And we've always got the Kangaroo Korner adjustable for if he wants to be carried more than my back can do alone... DP also has a mei tai, though she doesn't use it often (never really got the bug for it, but appreciates it for those occasional "touristy" days where we're walking, walking, walking...) I was glad when I popped Stuart into the pouch and he still accepted it and seeme dto enjoy it, since it's SO much easier on my back for those days when he just must be held, but for the most part, he's all about the walking!

So - what are your LOs dressing up as for Halloween? We got a puppy dog costume that is SO cute, but it was torture picking from all the other cute outfits! What did you choose? And are you going trick-or-treating? We'll probably just go up and down the block to say hi to the neighbors, and then give out candy on our porch...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

K is being a Monkey

And, I have to tell you ladies (even though he's not from this DDC) that DS is going to be this guy







- yes, I'm serious - he asked to be the 'dancing banana guy', so I bought him a banana costume, and am going to turn him into the dancing banana with some styrofoam ball eyes and some red felt for a mouth, and make him some white maracas out of 2 more styrofoam balls. My kid is a RIOT.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

: dancing banana guy. Do you think you spend too much time on MDC when that is what your kid wants to be for Halloween?







:

Ruby is going to be a cow. now I jsut need to make the costume. I'll be a dairy farmer. but I won't be covered in poop. I hope.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Can I just cry and complain here a minute...I need to let it all out. In the past 24 hours, I have had so much physical and emotional trauma to last me a couple months. I had the weirdest freekish incident between me and a pumpkin - I was walking through a doorway when my 7 year old SIL (I know, I know, thats another story) who was behind me dropped her pumpkin only for my big toe to jam into the skin and get the skin lodged all the way underneath my toenail so that the nail almost completely detached from my toe.







doesn't even begin to state how I feel about that one. I never say this, but WTF? How? I had to use a pin to scrape the pumpkin pieces out from underneath my toenail while in excruciating pain. It hasn't stopped throbbing yet. Then, ds is seriously teething so he wouldn't stay asleep for more than a few minutes at a time all through the night and when he actually did sleep for an hour twice, I couldn't sleep because I felt like my toe was a beating heart in itself. So, I slept for a total of 1 hour this morning from 5-6 am because of my dh taking crying ds - the whole thing was horrible! Then, the mom of the kids I watch asks me to drive them all over the darn county today to practices and back for dinner and back to school, etc. In the car with my ds for over 3 and a half hours out of 5, both of us on hardly any sleep and food - he was hysterical and so was I. Then, I drop the kids back off at their house, get in the backseat to nurse and calm my baby down, when I realize I should reach up front to shut my drivers side door since the bugs were flyin in like the plague - and, I slammed my fingers shut in the door. I am then stuck, knowing I had probably just broke all 3 fingers...because I can't reach the door handle with my right hand. And then, the only good part about it was their father came out to see why I was still in the driveway (my boob still hanging out) and I started screaming, "Rich, help me, please quickly, hurry!" He opens the door and I couldn't believe I was looking at my own fingers. Turns out, I think only the middle one is broken, the other two badly injured though. Oh my gosh. I'd never been more thankful to ice an injury.

I do want to comment on halloween but LO is tired and ready for bed as am I.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Can I just cry and complain here a minute...I need to let it all out. In the past 24 hours, ....... Turns out, I think only the middle one is broken, the other two badly injured though. Oh my gosh. I'd never been more thankful to ice an injury.


Oh My! That was a day (and a night!)







and hopes for a peaceful healing night for you.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Can I just cry and complain here a minute

Goodness gracious! What a crappy day!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Good gravy, Lori. That is one messed up 24 hours.







I hope you get some rest and a BREAK - and not another finger.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OMG, Lori - OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You may CERTAINLY cry here over a day like that. I hope you and your little feel MUCH better soon!

And Korin, you'd _think_ it was from too much MDC time...but actually, it was Ja and I discovering it from a Family Guy episode (we had no idea what the "peanut butter jelly time" song was), so decided to Google it, found THIS about 6 months ago, and became obsessed with playing it on a daily basis - so naturally DS was seeing it too, and he and DD groove to it whenever we play it, and DS sings the song. When he sees my siggy here he says, "That's my Halloween Costume!", but it's not from here that he starting loving it. In fact, it was Jason that asked me to put the guy in the siggy next to his name, since I had icons for everyone else but him









But um, yeah, I DO spend too much time on MDC. No doubt. COMPLETELY reasonable assumption on your part. I'm hoping by posting that link that someone else will become as obsessed wiht this little dude as we are. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa.....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

: hahahahah! Ruby will see the dancing banana tomorrow.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

'Tis Thanksgiving today. Am stuffed.

K is going to be a porcupine for Halloween, I'm making the costume for her, just have to get some faux fur. Will take pics when it's ready.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy. Freaking. Cow. Lori. Augh, I wish I could pour a glass of wine (or tea - whatever you're into) down your throat and clean your kitchen or something. What a freakin' nasty turn of events. I'm sorry









Re: Halloween. In theory, Nevie will be a Giraffe. Won the costume on eBay. Then found several EXACT SAME costumes at the local children's consignment store. For much cheaper, considering shipping. D'oh. So I'll believe she'll be a Giraffe when the costume gets here. The first costume I won came (ladybug)... but was a 6-month size, not 12-month as titled in the auction. The seller refunded all my money, so I gave it to a classmate with an appropriately-sized little girl.

School is kickin' my butt, y'all. Oh well. And I have barely worn Nevie lately -- mostly because she likes walking so much and because the opportunity just hasn't been there as much. Day care, yada yada. School, yada yada. Living the life of the shut in, yada yada.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Happy Birthday to me!

And of course J and S2 are both sick and REALLY miserable. but oh well.

a friend of mine is pregnant!! and hasn't told anyone else yet! i got to be first!







this is her first baby, and i am SO excited!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Happy birthday sarah~!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Happy birthday sarah~!!









Yeah!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Happy birthday sarah~!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yeah!







:

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sarah! And I LOVE







the quote in your siggy. It's so true!

Lori -- Holy Freakin' Cow. I really hope your day looks up!! You need to win the lottery or something to make up for that chain of events.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks guys for all the hugs and all. Today, I visited a podiatrist because my toe started oozing yucky stuff and I feared it was infected. So, he said the best prevention of further problems would be to remove the nail that actually detached from the toe skin underneath. Apparently so that the ooze has somewhere to go and fragments of pumpkin can surely be out of there. So that was really a fun experience as well. So gross. And, I have screamed out in pain about 5 times today already from Tatum stepping on it...youch!!!

On the bright side, I got a great night's sleep last night. Tatum only woke once (the first time thats EVER happened. really.) So, tomorrow I hope to see a new tooth emerging from those gums because it was a cranky evening tonight once again. I wish I could take a picture of his whiny face...sometimes I have to really try hard not to laugh right at him. He scrunches up his nose and eyes and his top lip comes up all high, exposing his two front big teeth with his cute gap, and his jaw twists slightly...aww, he's so adorable just thinking of him makes me smile.

Tatum is going to be a soccer star. (Dh might be disappointed if he doesn't become a wrestler, so I am downplaying his innate soccer ability...







) He literally dribbles a soccer ball (half the size of himself) all over our house every time he sees it. I mean, dribbles, for real, like a big kid. At a field tonight for soccer practice (the five yo I watch), Tatum was seriously running and dribbling the ball along better than any of the five year olds. I just watched in amazement because he did it sooo well with hardly any practice...and all on his own - then he stopped the ball by placing his foot on top. I gave him a whistle to go along with his activity. He ran around like this for a half hour blowing his whistle like some soccer coach - it was hilarious enough to last me through the week!

Halloween: I am making superhero costumes for him and hopefully my dh and I as well...The way things are going I'll be lucky to just get the capes made. I am still learning how to sew different things, so the boots are a little tough for me. But I am determined to figure it all out.

Oh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Apparently we sleep like a big kid now.

We used to rock to sleep. Now, she squirms and grumps at me until I lay her in her bed, awake, put her blanket over her and sit in the rocking chair next to the bed. Then she goes to sleep by herself. Doesn't want to be touched. It's only been a week, and I miss rocking to sleep!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Happy Birthday Sarah! And I LOVE







the quote in your siggy. It's so true!

Awe, thanks on both counts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Happy Birthday Sarah!

Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Oh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!

Thank you! And very cool about the soccer skills!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Apparently we sleep like a big kid now.

We used to rock to sleep. Now, she squirms and grumps at me until I lay her in her bed, awake, put her blanket over her and sit in the rocking chair next to the bed. Then she goes to sleep by herself. Doesn't want to be touched. It's only been a week, and I miss rocking to sleep!

awe. s2 has been going to sleep by herself for about 9 months now. it's bittersweet.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sarah!









We use a babyhawk and ring sling. I can't think of the company. it depends where we're going and if she's awake sleepiong./

Hannah is going to be a caterpillar or kitty for Halloween, i can't decided between the costumes....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Happy Birthday Sarah!









thanks!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
'Tis Thanksgiving today. Am stuffed.

K is going to be a porcupine for Halloween, I'm making the costume for her, just have to get some faux fur. Will take pics when it's ready.

I so want that costume! did you get a pattern?

I am in I teeth hell! good sleep last night though.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh, forgot to ask: who is still babywearing? What carrier(s) are you using now, particularly those with heavier toddlers? Andrew is like 28 or 29 lbs., sometimes likes to walk/ride in a stroller but other times wants to be in the sling. He gets really heavy on the front and I find the hip carry gets in the way a lot....yesterday in the corn maze I was soooo wishing I had a back carrier! I have a Didy I could use on my back, but I find it hard to get him into it. I was thinking of getting a Beco or an Ergo - any of you still using those? Which of them would you mamas recommend?

I have a Baby hawk, an onbu (I think I'll turn the BH into a onbu) srveral ringslings, a fleece pouch That I love! good for when she's tired and chilly. and several wraps of all sizes. Most of wich are on loan.

I would say the didy or a mt are your best option. Baby Hawk makes a toddler hawk for bigger babies.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I so want that costume! did you get a pattern?

I saw it in this book, and am going to tweak it a bit so that we can use the clothes again later. Essentially, you get a brown shirt/onesie and brown pants and sew a big bump on the back with long faux fur, and stuff it. I think I'm going to try and make some sort of pullover vest type thing because the only brown shirt I can find is really cute and I want to keep it for later.

I'm actually still debating doing the owl instead. That's the grey one pictured on the cover. So cute. I need to go look at that book again.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

This is their porcupine and hippo that are cute.

I can't see spending the cake though.

Thanks! I'll look for it.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, Katie's won't be that much. I did spent $20 on the shirt and pants, but she can use them for other things as well. The faux fur should cost less than $10, and I've got a ton of stuffing already.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sarah! (Belated!) Hope it was fun!

Andrew is going to be Peter Pan for Halloween - no, I didn't pick that, I let his sisters choose







I don't even know if the costume will fit - it looks like it's made for bigger kids, but I got the smallest size they had and figured we'll make it work.

The girls are total Disney Princess fiends right now, so they're going to be Jasmine (from the movie Aladdin, for those not routinely subjected to everything Princess







) and Snow White - funny, because DD2 has very light blond hair but was scared to death of the black Snow White wig they sold with the costume, so she's really going to look nothing like Snow White except for the dress, LOL. So as long as I was not being creative and crafty with the homemade costumes and was going the store-bought route, I decided to make it easy on myself at the Disney Store & said, girls, when you're done picking out your costumes, go to the boys' side and pick one out for your brother so we can get out of here







Evidently they enjoyed being whacked on the head with a foam sword, so Peter Pan it is.....


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

We were going to to be peter pan and tinkerbell as well, but then we thought making superhero costumes would be easier...but that is really funny about them liking to be bopped on the head with the sword and thats why!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ladies...just dropping by to say hi. Hope I haven't missed too much. No reliable internet until 10/26. I'm dying. I have been having a really hard time lately, family issues. Talula is kicking my butt. She has been really whiny and irritable for a few days. She has a rash on her back that I came to try to look up online. She has an on-and-off fever and is sooooo cranky 24/7. I'm so tired. I'm beyond the point of feeling sorry for her for feeling so bad and more into the realm of feeling sorry for myself and just crying randomly throughout the day. On top pf that, my 8yo has decided that she doesn't want to do anything I suggest. She's like a teenager, and I'm not quite ready for that yet.

Anyway, sorry to pop in and be such a downer. I am just so exhausted that I feel like a crazy person.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Candice







:

I had something to say, and now I forget what it was. Back later.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

candice. multiple days of sick/cranky/teething etc makes us all a little







:







I hope the family stuff eases up.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi mamas!

Things are going . . . adventuresomely . . . over here. Landed my ass in the hospital last weekend when my misguided immune system decided to attack healthy muscle tissue instead of a virus. I woke up Saturday morning and couldn't move without throwing up from the pain and parts of my body went numb. Fun stuff.

As a result, Bastian and I had our first night apart. Didn't go too well.









DH won't actually give me any details, because he figures it would just upset me more. (I HATE being kept in the dark.) But I do know that Bastian woke to nurse from midnight-1:30am and again 5-6:30am. I'm reassured by the fact that dh tried everything to help him get back to sleep -- frozen teething toy, defrosted breastmilk in a sippy, boobsicle (that one worked for a while), homeopathic chamomile, Motrin, slinging, walking, singing. . . . I'm decidedly not reassured by the fact that one of our neighbors commented that she could hear Bastian through closed windows.







: So I know he was really unhappy.

But he seems to have recovered well, aside from being extra clingy for a few days afterward. But he was already pretty clingy since he's getting all four cuspids in (still), so what's a little more?

It took me about 5 days to be able to pick him and his sister up again, and I'm just getting to the point where I can be on my feet for more than 10 minutes without having to take an hour on the couch afterward.

Methinks this is the karmic boot to the back of the head I've been needing to slow down a little. I just have to decide which of my (eep) four jobs to quit. (And how the hell did THAT happen?)

Bastian's having an awesome word explosion over here. Nothing really clear or multisyllable yet except "Mama" (me, dh, and boobs are all "mama"), "hi," and "bye." But he's parroting words back to us like crazy in his happy babble screeching sort of way and we can mostly understand him, which he finds thrilling. I think he's been frustrated with us not understanding his words.

In other adventures, he's developed an allergy to all things in the nightshade family. It started out with a skin rash when he ate tomatoes, which he'd been doing all summer with no problem, and has expanded to include potatoes, bell peppers, hot peppers, paprika, and cayenne. I had no idea peppers, tomatoes, and potatoes were all related to each other. That's making life interesting in our Italian and Indian food-loving vegetarian family!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, sorry you're so sick. That sounds pretty awful.

Thank you for the support. It looks like Lula has Roseola.







Fever for a few days, and right as the fever breaks...a creepy rash. Real creepy. I feel a little better today. Still excessively emotional, but better.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sick sucks, for all involved.

I'm learning to knit! Its SLOW going.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

ugh, Candice, that SUX!! hope things get better.







for lula


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Hi mamas!

Things are going . . . adventuresomely . . . over here. Landed my ass in the hospital last weekend when my misguided immune system decided to attack healthy muscle tissue instead of a virus. I woke up Saturday morning and couldn't move without throwing up from the pain and parts of my body went numb. Fun stuff.....


Thant sounds HORRIBLE! Glad your better.

Anyone else working on night weaning? Sydney's down to 1-2x now... we'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

nightweaning? oh god not here. nope we nurse at least3-4 x after falling asleep.. probably much much more.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Re: nightweaning... we made a good effort at that mid-summer. Then fell off the wagon during multiple road trips. Now I am trying to get us into a sort of indefinitely-long Phase 1 (of the Gordon phases). I'm happy nursing her at night. But I am NOT happy if she won't accept a few moments of nursing, then going back to sleep. We seem to have come back to that happy medium. Knock wood. But we travel to Colorado in two weeks for a wedding. So we'll see.

Oh, and thrush is a lovely addition to my newly-insane life. Awwwwwesome.

But it is nothing compared to Earthmama's trials, so I will count my blessings and offer my sympathy. Sarah, I am so glad you are safe and on the mend.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the well wishes, everyone. It's slow and steady, but I'm definitely feeling better. All hail Advil.









I've given thought, longingly, to night-weaning Sebastian, but I know he's just not ready yet. I'm holding out hope that he follows in his sister's footsteps. She had a rough few months from 12-15 months -- she was getting her cuspids and molars all at once, plus she hit a growth spurt and a developmental spurt, and learned how to walk. At 16 months, quite suddenly, everything settled down and she night-weaned largely on her own with very little fuss. I'd say it was 98% her and 2% me, cheering her on.

Bastian's hitting a word explosion and getting his cuspids, and he just finished a growth spurt and has been walking for months. So . . . with any luck, once these darn teeth come through, he might welcome the chance to sleep through the night. Gods, I hope so.









Once he's done teething, I am definitely going to introduce that concept that mama's milk likes to sleep when the sun goes down and I'd be happy to nurse when the sun comes up again. Qualia really grokked that.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear so many others feeling exhausted, frustrated, and sick.

Yeah, sometimes I secretly wish we were nightweaned here, or closer to it at least. But, goodness no. Not happening. Nursing between 4-6 x on avg. Never less than 3 x. Teething now, so more like all night long...saying 20-25 x just doesn't really explain it. We don't really sleep much at all. Maybe five hours total in the last three nights, and its all been in the early morning hours. sucks.

_I am looking desperately for any WAH ideas_. I am feeling really crappy lately, which is not really like me. It must be going around here on this thread here, huh? I am a pretty confident person usually, and have learned to be a more positive thinking person, and have always been laid back. But, my job is really upsetting me lately. I watch two other boys - pick them up from school, 45 min. away, drive them home for dinner, back to some activity three days a week, then back home for baths and to do homework/reading (2nd grader has a reading disability/delay that I address, not them). Not always stress-free, with a 15 mo old who's forced to be in the car between 2-3 hours a day, but nonetheless, its usually fine and easy enough as long as I manage time well and plan ahead. Anyway, I have dealt with the BS this long. They pay me really well. They are completely disconnected from their children's and their lives. But, still, I do my best to ignore it, care for the children, deal with A LOT of drama and issues because of their workaholic attorney parents, collect my paycheck, and view it as simply just a job. Anyway, to make a really long story shorter, they have been making comments over the last two months or so about Tatum being a burden there (in other words but ykwim), how he gets into things, walks into rooms he "shouldn't", touches "special toys" which she refuses to put up or away to help me out, yk?, and causes me to turn my attention from the boys, having trouble trusting me to watch them because I must be so busy with a 1 year old, etc. I honestly don't feel its ever HARD or that any child's needs are neglected. For those of you with other children, you must understand what I mean. Yes, not everyone gets as much attention, but still, I make sure I do my damnedest (sp?) to give them lots of self esteem boosts all while I am running them all over, reading with them, cooking dinner, bathing them, playing (when there is time), etc. And, I never get appreciation anymore, just them always doubting me. I know I do a good job, too, and thats whats so frustrating! They speak to me like I am so much lower than they are, like their landscaper or plumber, or someone not important. Act like I am so stupid, even like _I_ don't know how to deal with children. And, in actuality, I know their children more than they do, they respect me and never their parents, they spend way more time with me and I am not stupid or inexperienced - I not only have a degree in Elementary Education and Special Education but have 4 years of teaching experience and have had my two SIL's pretty much every other weekend (age 7 and 9) for the past 5 years. I hate that they have this power to make me feel so badly about myself. I am being taken advantage of over and over again, busting my butt and only getting crap from them about it. I hear alot from the kids, too. It is soooo irritating, I want to blow up at least twice a week. "mom said you didn't hang up our bath towels right", "mom said you must have forgotten to use the paper towels to cover up the food in the microwave" (when I didn't), "dad said you should've had the dog fed before he got home and that you keep waiting till the last minute", blah blah blah. UGHH!!!!

I need something else to replace my income, or at least help. We can't afford to pay bills and groceries without my paycheck as well as my dh's, so I don't really know what to do. I need to do something because its really affecting me now. As many of you may understand, me going back to work full time and daycare is just not an option. Out of the question. Plus, I feel badly for Tatum - not very AP of me to throw him in the car so much and if he cries, I can do nothing. Sadly, this is the only time my child cries, and that breaks my heart. You know when your maternal instincts just don't agree with what you're doing? Usually I can adjust to better care for him and his needs/feelings, but with this job, I don't have a choice.

I am soooo ranting, I know. Its been a rough night for me. Got a talking to by their father all while the older boy is opening his birthday present from me. I am thinking, "Are you so blind right now? Don't ruin this moment, you dumbass." (Because he fell asleep during dinner and I didn't force him to go to soccer because he was crying and exhausted from a weekend at Disney and late flight in last night. Dad was mad. On his ds' birthday.)

Anyway, if anyone made it this far and has any suggestions, I would love to hear them no matter what they are.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Anyway, if anyone made it this far and has any suggestions, I would love to hear them no matter what they are.























You're not in an easy position at all. I'm saddened that those parents don't treat you with the respect you are due. From what you wrote, they seem very closed minded and not willing to see what is really going on in their family, that may make it hard for you to talk with them about the situation you are in (lack or respect, lack of trust on their part... etc). Would it be possible to find another family to nanny for? What about watching kids at your own house?

(Is it even possible to talk to these parents, or do they just blow you off?)

RE nightweaning, I think we might be in a nursing lull, though I was sure she would want to nurse more now that she has jet lag. I'm pleasantly surprised. I really hope the trend continues (ie nursing less at night) though I have mixed emotions about it. Last night I was thinking about how sad I will be when S stops nursing.... it's such a beautiful thing I share w/ her *sigh*.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I hear alot from the kids, too. It is soooo irritating, I want to blow up at least twice a week. "mom said you didn't hang up our bath towels right", "mom said you must have forgotten to use the paper towels to cover up the food in the microwave" (when I didn't), "dad said you should've had the dog fed before he got home and that you keep waiting till the last minute", blah blah blah. UGHH!!!!

This sounds EXACTLY like how my DH's XW talks to DH and I, or rather, how she has DDs1&2 talk to us. UGHH indeed.









As far as WAH ideas, I second Klynne...maybe watch kids in your home? Or if you can sew, get hooked up with a diaper company and make and sell diapers? Hang in there, mama.









Nightweaning?
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Both of my babies sleep through the night *knock on wood* Sorry! But hey, I kinda have twins...I deserve it, right?


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

We tried to play a game of "catch the egg" this month and it worked!

I'm pregnant - yippee!

I'm due June 22nd.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

awesome! Congratulations Stacey!!! How fun.


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay, congratulations Stacy!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Stacy!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, CONGRATS!!!! You must be so excited!! Hey, please say a prayer that we'll be next, will ya?!







I am starting to get baby-crazy over here!! Anyway, I'm so happy for you!

And sorry to those dealing with not-so-happy stuff


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, ya'all! I think it's kinda funny that I'm in the June DDC again.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Stacy, CONGRATULATIONS!

There are a few of us on the baby making band wagon! (we just hopped on!)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Stacy! Though that June club couldn't POSSIBLY be as cool as us, right? right?









Sorry to mamas dealing with health and work woes.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are pics of my first knitting project! I just learned on Sunday, so please be gentle.







I would happily accept any and all critiques from y'all experienced knitters.







:

Bib:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020565.jpg

S1 wearing it, 'cause she just HAD to:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020572.jpg

And S2 wearing it:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020570.jpg

And here are some pics from this weekend:
V:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ctober2007.jpg

S1:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ctober2007.jpg

S2:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ctober2007.jpg

J in our new onbu, courtesy of Davi:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ctober2007.jpg


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. S2 is so grown up in that pix! she has grown into a very handsome black man!







great pix sarah!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Wow. S2 is so grown up in that pix! she has grown into a very handsome black man!







great pix sarah!

Hasn't she? It's amazing what a few months and several hours in the sun will do.









Smarta$$. I love you.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Wow. S2 is so grown up in that pix! she has grown into a very handsome black man!







great pix sarah!

























what nice pics of your kids!!! I think the bib looks FABULOUS...but I know nothing about the knitting so who knows...I am just learning how to freekin sew, so I can't help much, it does look cool though. ???

Who IS the handsome black man? My dh thought it was him. He caught a glimpse from across the room and goes, "Where was that...wait, I thought that was me for a second..." "I'm like, no, but you do look alike. He is almost as handsome as you, baby." (stroke, stroke, yk)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh, your hubby looks like that guy? hubba hubba!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 























what nice pics of your kids!!! I think the bib looks FABULOUS...but I know nothing about the knitting so who knows...I am just learning how to freekin sew, so I can't help much, it does look cool though. ???

Who IS the handsome black man? My dh thought it was him. He caught a glimpse from across the room and goes, "Where was that...wait, I thought that was me for a second..." "I'm like, no, but you do look alike. He is almost as handsome as you, baby." (stroke, stroke, yk)

That's Jason. We love Jason. He's an absolutely amazing ballet dancer (self taught...he didn't get any real training 'til he was 18, then went to friggin JULIARD) that my sister met in high school and has been an awesome person to know ever since.

He started a youth program though the local YMCA called R.E.A.C.H. that teaches kids hip-hop after school to keep them out of trouble. He's passionate about children and bettering their lives, which is awesome. Last year his program had 100 kids, now he has close to 500 spread over 5 different locations.

He so rocks.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

i lost the baby...

i had or am having a blighted ovum, just found out yesterday.. started bleeding in the night went in for an ultrasound and it was an empty sac...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







i lost the baby...

i had or am having a blighted ovum, just found out yesterday.. started bleeding in the night went in for an ultrasound and it was an empty sac...

Sorry to hear that.HUGGS!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







i lost the baby...

i had or am having a blighted ovum, just found out yesterday.. started bleeding in the night went in for an ultrasound and it was an empty sac...









I'm sorry Heidi


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







i lost the baby...

i had or am having a blighted ovum, just found out yesterday.. started bleeding in the night went in for an ultrasound and it was an empty sac...

I'm so sorry, Heidi.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Heidi, I am so sorry







Hugs to you...


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 stands! And dances! It's freakin adorable. Must get video tomorrow if she's feeling cooperative.

And, she's 18 months old today!!

She also learned to say "Uncle Stuart" - "Ugga Toot". I think he's gonna buy her a pony.







It's so funny to see my big burly little brother turn in to a big puddle of goo. He also let her play "doot doot doot" on his cell phone (she pushes the buttons and makes noise) because she pouted when he took it away the first time.

He's now trying to teach her that his name is "Uncle Sucker."


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Heidi, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







i lost the baby...

i had or am having a blighted ovum, just found out yesterday.. started bleeding in the night went in for an ultrasound and it was an empty sac...


I'm so sorry to hear that. I had a blighted ovum with my first pg and it's so hard. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Heidi, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Heidi







you are in my thoughts.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

So how was everyone's weekend?

We had our Area (eastern half of PA) LLL conference this weekend and it was awesome. Learned a ton & had a blast.

Got a Beco finally and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! How did I *ever* live without a back carrier, having worn three babies into toddlerhood?! I got a good deal on a barely used one from a mama on another board I post on (for diaper bag addicts, LOL - but a lot of them are also sling/carrier addicts!) Anyway, Andrew loves it and it was a lifesaver at the conference. In fact, it was so comfy and I wore him in it so much all weekend, the only problem is I ended up with a plugged duct this morning right under where the strap rests!







I guess you can overdo a good thing!

OK, also, I am kinda freaking out - DH has an interview later this week with a company in - get this - Oro Valley, Arizona!! Which feels, to me, like the other side of the universe







I'm sure AZ is beautiful, but I've always been an East Coast city person - after living in NYC, DC, and a suburb of Philly, I think the Tuscon, AZ area would be a total culture shock! I know I'm getting waaaay ahead of myself here, it's just a first interview, but it's to head a foundation and it would be a great opporunity for DH & lots more money, so if he gets it, we'd have to go (and probably on a short timeframe, too). So I posted in FYT to find out more about the area. YK, part of me is excited and I think moving across the country would be an adventure, new experiences, etc. - but then I think it would kill me to leave all my wonderful friends, our LLL groups, our playgroups, our homeschool co-op, our church, the kids' friends, my mom (who is all alone now since Dad died in June) - and start all over in a place where I don't know a soul within thousands of miles.

We left Washington 3 yrs ago for PA - and I was homesick and miserable for like a full year! And I was only a 2.5 hr drive away - we could do a day trip to visit any time. Now, after all this time, I finally feel at home here in PA and I love it and I have an amazing support network and a full calendar all the time, and my DDs have close friends - and now we might have to do this all over? In, like, the desert? Or is it the mountains? I am embarrassingly ignorant of much of this country - I think I'd better start by looking at a map!!









So I don't think anyone in this group is from AZ, right? But do any of you have family or friends there or know anything about it? Anyone done a cross-country move with young kids - Candace didn't you move from Hawaii to Oregon or something? Anyone have any sage advice for me? (Besides letting my DH get through the first interview before I start freaking out?







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So I don't think anyone in this group is from AZ, right? But do any of you have family or friends there or know anything about it? Anyone done a cross-country move with young kids - Candace didn't you move from Hawaii to Oregon or something? Anyone have any sage advice for me? (Besides letting my DH get through the first interview before I start freaking out?







)

My mom has tons of family in AZ and NM, and it IS gorgeous. We went out there about 8 years ago, and had an absolute blast.

And yes, don't start freaking out yet.







Deep breath.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My mom has tons of family in AZ and NM, and it IS gorgeous. We went out there about 8 years ago, and had an absolute blast.

And yes, don't start freaking out yet.







Deep breath.









OK thanks Sarah!...so it's beautiful, that's good....is it more desert-ish or mountain-ish? I guess there must be mountains there, because the town is called Oro Valley and there are mountains on the town's website...but I always thought of it as desert (OK, I must sound like an idiot. I am actually a very intelligent person with no concept of U.S. geography.







DH teases me because I know more about the rest of the world than the rest of the U.S.!







)

Anyway, the thing that looks most intriguing to me is that it looks close to the Mexican border?! I loooooove Mexican food so much. So there's a good reason, right? I can say, "I moved my family across the country for the authentic guacamole!"









OK, I'm taking deep breaths....I just hate uncertainty, yk? I mean, if this is going to happen, OK, I can deal, but I need to start planning and all - and if it's not going to happen, OK, great. But it's hard when people ask me things (like making holiday plans, being on the committee for next year's LLL events around here) and I can't commit to anything because in my head I'm thinking, what if we find out a couple weeks from now that we're moving??


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

thank you all for the







s and thoughts. it has been a hard pregnancy from the beginning but now even harder kwim? anyways.. i was suppose to go back to work but i'm not ready so tmrw...

BFM-
I have a friend who just moved to AZ says its very hot but other than that i know nothing. lol.

sarah that is cute







i love how babes talk when they're little.. my child loves my cell phone, she always brings it to me pen pen (open open) hehe









Hannah all the sudden now she sucks on a pacifier? a couple days ago it started, maybe it'll go away quick... she has always played with them/used them as chewing/teething toys but its weird to see her suck on it, weird.

i hate doin diapers with toddler poop


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
OK thanks Sarah!...so it's beautiful, that's good....is it more desert-ish or mountain-ish? I guess there must be mountains there, because the town is called Oro Valley and there are mountains on the town's website...but I always thought of it as desert (OK, I must sound like an idiot. I am actually a very intelligent person with no concept of U.S. geography.







DH teases me because I know more about the rest of the world than the rest of the U.S.!







)

i don't remember any mountains per se, more like hills and buttes.







but hey, you get to learn what a butte really is! certainly not the mountains we're used to in this part of the country.

oh wait, i do remember driving up one mountain. it was really high elevation, so we put a bag of Doritos on the back shelf in the car to see if it would explode.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
sarah that is cute







i love how babes talk when they're little.. my child loves my cell phone, she always brings it to me pen pen (open open) hehe









Hannah all the sudden now she sucks on a pacifier? a couple days ago it started, maybe it'll go away quick... she has always played with them/used them as chewing/teething toys but its weird to see her suck on it, weird.

i hate doin diapers with toddler poop









little baby talk is the best!

s2 has been playing with a pacifier lately too. and trying to shove it in her brother's mouth.









i too hate the toddler poop.







ick.

i made a poncho!

the yarn is actually gorgeous:
http://www.fabulousyarn.com/fab_blue...eydew602.shtml
but looks dirt colored in the pic:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/10-22-07.jpg


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Heidi, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss ... please, know that you are being thought of ...


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Although I think its just Kerri and I that this applies to, Ricki Lake's documentary, The Business of Being Born, is having a special screening in Philadelphia - finally! I am so excited. Kerri, pass it onto whoever you think may be interested and let me know if you plan on going. I am trying to get some people together, but I haven't heard much back yet in responses. Here's the info:
Check out the site for the film:
http://www.thebusinessofbeingborn.com/home.htm
For tickets: http://risingmoonbirthfund.com/bobb.html
For directions: http://www.mapquest.com/directions/m...p;cid=lfddlink

And, Kerri, wow, that is a lot to get excited about...but you're probably right not to get ahead of yourself quite yet.

Here is all I know about AZ. Actually, I think near flagstaff? My hippie friend from h.s. moved out to AZ for a few years and came back last year even more of a hippie which I thought was impossible.







And I do remember vividly her telling a hilarious story about getting separated from her friends (stoned) while tubing on a river and ending up washing ashore a bank in which she climbed up a steep, tree covered hill, as she described - took her all night long (she said a mountain, but I think she was a little







: at the time it probably just seemed like a mountain, yk) and spending the night with an old man who lived in a little cabin in the woods and saved her life - because she lost her shoes, her feet were all cut up from climbing, and she had no idea how far down the river she had floated or anything. So, the point of the story - um, yes, I think there are mountains and valleys and rivers. Grand Canyon is there, yk?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Although I think its just Kerri and I that this applies to, Ricki Lake's documentary, The Business of Being Born, is having a special screening in Philadelphia - finally! I am so excited. Kerri, pass it onto whoever you think may be interested and let me know if you plan on going. I am trying to get some people together, but I haven't heard much back yet in responses. Here's the info:
Check out the site for the film:
http://www.thebusinessofbeingborn.com/home.htm
For tickets: http://risingmoonbirthfund.com/bobb.html
For directions: http://www.mapquest.com/directions/m...p;cid=lfddlink

They're gonna be near me tonight! Unfortunately, on such short notice and for $20, it ain't gonna happen.









Oh well...guess I'll just wait 'til January for the theatrical release.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
OK, also, I am kinda freaking out - DH has an interview later this week with a company in - get this - Oro Valley, Arizona!! Which feels, to me, like the other side of the universe







I'm sure AZ is beautiful, but I've always been an East Coast city person - after living in NYC, DC, and a suburb of Philly, I think the Tuscon, AZ area would be a total culture shock! I know I'm getting waaaay ahead of myself here, it's just a first interview, but it's to head a foundation and it would be a great opporunity for DH & lots more money, so if he gets it, we'd have to go (and probably on a short timeframe, too).

So I don't think anyone in this group is from AZ, right? But do any of you have family or friends there or know anything about it? Anyone done a cross-country move with young kids - Candace didn't you move from Hawaii to Oregon or something? Anyone have any sage advice for me? (Besides letting my DH get through the first interview before I start freaking out?







)

I'm from AZ. Arizona is great, but obviously very different from the East (we live in D.C. now). I think you will learn to love it. Personally, I would rather gut it out for three months of summer in AZ and have the beautiful weather the other nine months of the year than deal with winter here in the East. I HATE winter. While I like the green appearance of things in the East, I also love the beauty of the desert. As far as moving, no real advice there. We move a lot since we are Navy, I guess all I can say is try to have patience - LOL. That's one thing I lose quickly every time we move.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'm from AZ. Arizona is great, but obviously very different from the East (we live in D.C. now). I think you will learn to love it. Personally, I would rather gut it out for three months of summer in AZ and have the beautiful weather the other nine months of the year than deal with winter here in the East. I HATE winter. While I like the green appearance of things in the East, I also love the beauty of the desert. As far as moving, no real advice there. We move a lot since we are Navy, I guess all I can say is try to have patience - LOL. That's one thing I lose quickly every time we move.

i didn't know you were in DC! we're only an hour apart! wanna have a playdate?









s2 is 33 1/4" and 22lbs. 20th% for weight and 90th for height. how the heck did i end up with tall, skinny kids?


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Sure! Let's do it before Dec. 16th because after that I won't be back until the end of Feb. I am trying to miss winter - haha! Pm me.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Although I think its just Kerri and I that this applies to, Ricki Lake's documentary, The Business of Being Born, is having a special screening in Philadelphia

Ooh, thanks for letting me know - that sounds cool, I wish I could!! But we're celebrating our anniversary that night! It's actually Nov. 3 (6 years!







) but DH is going to be away on a business trip then, so we're celebrating that next Saturday, the 10th. Just started a babysitting exchange with some friends, so we can finally have a date!! Woo-hoo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'm from AZ. Arizona is great, but obviously very different from the East (we live in D.C. now). I think you will learn to love it. Personally, I would rather gut it out for three months of summer in AZ and have the beautiful weather the other nine months of the year than deal with winter here in the East. I HATE winter. While I like the green appearance of things in the East, I also love the beauty of the desert. As far as moving, no real advice there. We move a lot since we are Navy, I guess all I can say is try to have patience - LOL. That's one thing I lose quickly every time we move.

Wow, I had no idea you were from AZ! Thanks for the info. I am becoming increasingly excited about the possibility, the more I think about it (of course, now that I think I might want it to happen, he won't get offered the job







) Anyway, DH just found out that from more than 100 candidates for this job, they have narrowed it down to 8, including him. Thurs. & Fri. they finish this round of phone interviews, and then they're going to try to narrow it down to 3 or 4 people to fly out for in-person interviews. So we shall see...if you don't mind, I'm gonna PM you with some more specific questions!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
i didn't know you were in DC! we're only an hour apart! wanna have a playdate?

Now if I *really* had my wish, it would be to move back to D.C.!! My favorite place of anywhere I've lived. Then I could join your playdate too







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oops....Stacy, you're not able to receive PMs?


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oops....Stacy, you're not able to receive PMs?


Are you serious?! ...Off to check my control panel...sheesh!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
while tubing on a river and ending up washing ashore a bank in which she climbed up a steep, tree covered hill, as she described -

I can't remember what this river is called, but it's REALLY popular to go tubing down it with a beer in hand. My dad was reminiscing when we were down there in September.

BFM- I've been to Sun City numerous times, it's hot but AC makes it OK. It's really beautiful in it's own unique right and there are mountains. Not like Mt. hood or Mt. Rainier, but mountains. It's high desert country. Can't wait to see what comes of this!

I just had Sydney checked yesterday, we're at 20lbs and 31 inches.
She loves loves loves sheesh (shoes) and smelling things. She smells everything


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
I can't remember what this river is called, but it's REALLY popular to go tubing down it with a beer in hand. My dad was reminiscing when we were down there in September.

It's called Slide Rock - good times.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby loves smelling stuff too. it's so cute


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby loves smelling stuff too. it's so cute









Kait smells, too.

Oh, wait. I mean she likes smelling things as well.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Seriously, I killed the thread with one lousy joke?







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

No, you killed the thread with your smelly kid.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby loves smelling stuff too. it's so cute

















I think it's an age thing. it is very cute. Lu will go sniff the dogs bum and then crinkle her nose. very gross.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
i don't remember any mountains per se, more like hills and buttes.







but hey, you get to learn what a butte really is! certainly not the mountains we're used to in this part of the country.

oh wait, i do remember driving up one mountain. it was really high elevation, so we put a bag of Doritos on the back shelf in the car to see if it would explode.









little baby talk is the best!

s2 has been playing with a pacifier lately too. and trying to shove it in her brother's mouth.









i too hate the toddler poop.







ick.

i made a poncho!

the yarn is actually gorgeous:
http://www.fabulousyarn.com/fab_blue...eydew602.shtml
but looks dirt colored in the pic:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/10-22-07.jpg

Cool! Great job! I always end up with a ball of crap when I try to knit.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm working on this scarf right now. Pics are on my blog, but it's about twice as long now.

I took video at Salsa Tots today. Should be up tomorrow, as will pictures of K and our new kitten. Pics of the kitten already on the blog. Well, one anyway.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
No, you killed the thread with your smelly kid.










You just made me choke on granola bar!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm working on this scarf right now. Pics are on my blog, but it's about twice as long now.

I took video at Salsa Tots today. Should be up tomorrow, as will pictures of K and our new kitten. Pics of the kitten already on the blog. Well, one anyway.

OK, I really need to get into knitting.

I can't WAIT to see salsa tots!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm working on this scarf right now. Pics are on my blog, but it's about twice as long now.

I took video at Salsa Tots today. Should be up tomorrow, as will pictures of K and our new kitten. Pics of the kitten already on the blog. Well, one anyway.

pretty!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We woke up to a little dusting of snow this morning. Can't wait to see what Katie thinks of it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

SNOW! holy cow, it sure is cole up there in they yukon, isn't it.









We're goign to the zoo today for the annual squishing of the squash!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I have had no time to post at all...craziness here. I read everyone else's and never get a chance to respond or join in. Finally a break for a moment. Got a wedding on tomorrow in which I have been trying to get both ds and I appropriate clothing for, without spending too much $. I wear jeans and sweats 99.999% of the time and so does he (obviously)so we had nothing in our wardrobes at all. ugh, I hate having to look nice. Its dh best friend's wedding, so I feel I should at least try, yk. Man, I am so negative lately. Must be stress.

LO taking no naps lately except in car on my way to work which sucks for my alone time/getting stuff done time. That better end along with this cold and tooth coming through or I fear I may stay this miserable.







:

So he is only nursing standing up now - or sometimes if I hold him and walk around - thats all been going on almost three weeks or so....anyone else go through that ever? If I try to hold him across me while I sit and nurse, he pulls off and shakes his head no and gets down, spreads apart my legs and moves in between to stand and nurse! Cute at first. Now that he has done this in front of my car mechanic and my grandmother who thinks I am the only woman in the world who ever nursed a child past six months, I am slightly annoyed by it. Don't really know why.

Needing some advice. Now he's got a nasty head cold so he can only nurse a few seconds at a time then comes off to take a breath and this goes on a few minutes until he frustrates and gives up. He keeps pointing to my breast and looks at me like he's asking, "whats going on here? This isn't working right, mom." Its like between yesterday and today he doesn't even feel like trying much anymore because he simply cannot breathe through his nose at all. I'm sad about him not wanting to nurse more than anything. But I guess its not really his choice since he's not able to breathe correctly. Even through the night he gave up and put himself back to sleep a few times - which has never happened! And he's not eating either, so I am confused a little as to if I should be giving lots of water or not because I worry about hydration (not many wet diapers and lips getting dry) YET, I don't want him to nurse even less then he already is if he drinks water instead, yk? But, his intake of anything is so minimal which can't be good especially while fighting a cold that seems to be getting worse on this 3rd day. hmmm. Should I even worry about him weaning because of this? A woman at LLL scared me the other day because she said this was exactly how her daughter weaned recently at the same age as Tatum. ahhh! - I would be devastated which no one else really understands except you MDC moms probably. I was engorged yesterday because he almost cut out nursing completely and now today I feel less full yet he is still not nursing much at all. Could my supply drop dangerously low and not return? I don't think so, but still getting worried. I think I am going to post this somewhere else as well, but what do you guys think?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Lori, I don't want to alarm you, but I would suggest staying pretty on top of this for both of you. Kait went on a 4-day nursing strike when she was 11 months old because of congestion. I tried everything from OTC medications to essential oils, saline spray, etc and everything in between but it was like super iron clad congestion. nothing was breaking it and she couldn't nurse just like you're saying above. I started pumping to make sure I didn't lose my supply...actually, I hand expressed for one day and then had DH go buy me a manual pump...and since she wouldn't nurse, I ended up forcing water by syringe into her to keep her hydrated. My ped said she needed to have 1 wet diaper every 6-8 hours and had to have 1 ounce of water an hour to stay hydrated and out of the hospital. I managed that for a day, then finally relented and put her on an antibiotic which quickly broke the congestion and she went back to nursing a day later, like it never happened.

Again, I'm NOT trying to scare or strong arm you into giving him medicine. I just wanted you to hear from someone who went through something similar. If I were you, I'd start trying some different things to decongest him, and give him water if he'll take it if he's not nursing, just to keep him hydrated. I've recently had more decongesting luck with regular strength saline nasal mist (the baby strength never did anything for her), and I read on my local AP board that putting baby Vicks on their *feet* helps, as well as one woman swearing by halving an onion and setting it nearby, says it clears the sinuses right out and she sleeps with one on her nightstand when she has a cold.

Annnnyway. Just wanted to give you some feedback on that cause I'd hate to see anything happen abruptly for either of you.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

oh my. thank you. It does help to hear that. I'm trying whatever I can. The shower on in the br is working a little bit and wearing him a lot of today helped encourage it even though it was sip, breathe, sip, breathe, etc over and over - better then nothing. He WILL NOT have anything to do with saline or nose sucker and I forced it too much earlier and after I saw how he looked at me through his tears, I promised myself never to do that again to him regardless. I will have to try other things. plus, it never really helped anyway.

OH BOY.

what are everyone's weekend plans?

Is everyone ready for halloween? we are so not. costume is half made and I don't know when I will find time to do it.

Oh yeah, anybody with a humidifier suggestion? We have been through three in the last two years and our current one which I loved, is now spitting out only a tiny stream of mist. Can't figure it out and desperately need to replace it asap.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

All you guys with your lovely knitting projects, I'm jealous - I stink at knitting. It's fun, I really enjoy it, I try my best - but I stink at it.







Sarah, really, a poncho as one of your first projects?! It's so cute!! Now I feel like I really stink! I've made like a dozen things and they came out crappy.









Lori, did you try expressing a little breastmilk and putting that up his nose, like with a medicine dropper? That can really help lubricate the nasal passages and break up the congestion (and the antimicrobial properties help, too!) I know they hate the saline and the nose suction and all that, but sometimes you have to do it anyway because at least then they can nurse and feel better! It's hard though, I hate when they scream....but man, the boogers I have pulled out of my kids' noses!!! It's like a science project up there or something!







They thank you later when they can breathe though! Anyway, hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Kait smells, too.

Oh, wait. I mean she likes smelling things as well.
























I'm a little late posting this.

Kerri: I stink at knitting too, so don't feel so bad. Though







i thought maybe i would try it again, sydney needs some puls warmers that go over her thumbs (kwim???). Her hands get SO cold when we're out and about now. I can't stand seeing or feeling it (like red and swollen after 30 min. outside. Any one have and pattern ideas?
Simple pattern ideas?

Albertajes: I'm so happy for you! I can't wait til we get snow, I hope it's just around the month change... *sigh* that would just be perfect. What did Katie think of it?


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
....but man, the boogers I have pulled out of my kids' noses!!! It's like a science project up there or something!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

More smelling:

On Friday we were at the lake/bird reserve where bird poop is in abundance, to say the least. Sydney gets her hand in some and of course her hand goes STRAIGHT to her nose. I'm trying my best not to let her sniff/wipe it all over her face (I'm still remembering the bird flu thing, plus bird poop is just uke). She freaks out because she can't sniff her hand and she throws her self down on the poopy ground... go figure...








all in a days job


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Albertajes: I'm so happy for you! I can't wait til we get snow, I hope it's just around the month change... *sigh* that would just be perfect. What did Katie think of it?

She was totally uninterested. There was really only like 1/2 an inch, so I'm not sure she even noticed it. I'm sure she will when we get more though.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah, really, a poncho as one of your first projects?! It's so cute!!

yeah, it was my second project.







the first was a bib, which is cute, but not wearable...the needles were too big, I think, so it's not tight enough. Might have to take it apart and reuse that yarn, 'cause it's like heaven to work with.

I just finished a hat for S1, and will probably finish V's hat tonight.

I want to make this:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/PATTflowerpower.html for S2, and DH wants me to make a hat for J with the Dallas Cowboys star on a blue background. Anybody wanna help me figure out how the heck to do that?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

& hopefully for a while. It seems like I always say that and then disappear.







: I decided I needed a computer break while I was adjusting to going back to work. I must say, though, I missed you guys.







I do like my new school. The only thing I don't like is having to be there at 7:15. I am so not a morning person and it is so hard to get there. Luckily, it's only 12 minutes away, so I don't have too get up toooooo early.







And it's really nice to be able to leave at 2:30, although the number of times that I have done that have been far and few between. There's always something to do!

Evie is doing great. She got the cast off not too long ago and is still into everything. She's trying to learn to talk, but doesn't say much that is understandable. She's a pro at signing more though.







That's about the only thing she has down pat though. She will eat everything that is offered and loves any kind of bean. Um, what else? She's going to be a peacock for Halloween. I figured it was only fitting considering how she was a chick last year, she's grown into her big feathers. hardy har har.

Here are some pictures.
Pony tails in driveway
http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/3...020/110734.jpg

In her peacock costume. She had been running around the table so the feathers had come loose in the back and we had to pin it.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...021/165626.jpg

Playing in her car.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...014/142217.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Luckily, it's only 12 minutes away, so I don't have too get up toooooo early.







And it's really nice to be able to leave at 2:30, although the number of times that I have done that have been far and few between.
Enjoy.










It's like heaven living close so you don't have to get up soooo early!

Thanks for the pics, Evie is really cute in her costume!

Anyone want to explain to me how to put a link in my siggi? Like using my name as the link or something?


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
More smelling:

On Friday we were at the lake/bird reserve where bird poop is in abundance, to say the least. Sydney gets her hand in some and of course her hand goes STRAIGHT to her nose. I'm trying my best not to let her sniff/wipe it all over her face (I'm still remembering the bird flu thing, plus bird poop is just uke). She freaks out because she can't sniff her hand and she throws her self down on the poopy ground... go figure...








all in a days job

I can so see that happening. Hilarious. Well, not for you probably.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

We had a wedding and reception yesterday. Tatum had such a blast at the recception, he was the life of the party - there was over 200 people there and they were all obsessed with my child! Before dinner when the bridal party hadn't made their entrance yet, he was the only one dancing on the dancefloor (right in front of the band) and the singer kept singing right to him. As she was about to announce the bridal party, she says, "Can we first give it up for our little sole dancer out here?" Everyone was cheering and clapping and he was looking around laughing and spinning around and around, stomping his feet, he was so excited. I wish I had it on video, it was so cute how happy he was. I was so in love with him at that moment - you know those moments?

Anyway, then he kept me up most of the night since he is still clogged in the nose - I pulled out some science projects, BFM, you'd be proud (he actually let me) but, oh I could have used more sleep. Who cares right? I am still in love with my little man this morning. He's awesome.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Anyone want to explain to me how to put a link in my siggi? Like using my name as the link or something?


Go to the edit sig, and highlight the word you want the link to be on (like your name). Then click on the "link" button, it is the earth or looks like it, and then enter the address of the link in the box that pops up.

I'm back! I'm not pregnant and am recovering from the insanity that is now my life. I realize I have been missing for a while, and I am so glad all of you are still here and chattin' away. I have updated pics in my sig of each child (just click on the letter of their name).

By the way, Evie's pigtails are adorable!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Go to the edit sig, and highlight the word you want the link to be on (like your name). Then click on the "link" button, it is the earth or looks like it, and then enter the address of the link in the box that pops up.

I'm back! I'm not pregnant and am recovering from the insanity that is now my life. I realize I have been missing for a while, and I am so glad all of you are still here and chattin' away. I have updated pics in my sig of each child (just click on the letter of their name).

By the way, Evie's pigtails are adorable!

Lisa, it's good to see you! The links in your sig don't work for me.







How are you handling life? If you need anything, let me know. I've BTDT.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
SNOW! holy cow, it sure is cole up there in they yukon, isn't it.









We're goign to the zoo today for the annual squishing of the squash!

looks like fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 

Here are some pictures.
Pony tails in driveway
http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/3...020/110734.jpg

In her peacock costume. She had been running around the table so the feathers had come loose in the back and we had to pin it.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...021/165626.jpg

Playing in her car.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...014/142217.jpg

Enjoy.









I want hair! so cute!

we have that car! olivia loves it!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

crazy nursing baby here, also likes to stand and take her snacks to go.

Lots of words here and parcial words. chatter box really don't know were she came from. My others were all late talkers. She says I need all day long.

new word this week is We Go, gogo I think is goat.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I don't know how to get them to work. You can see all my pics at www.forans.shutterfly.com .

I am hanging in there. I think the addition of E is responsible for my new addiction to little debbie oatmeal creme pies







:.

I am envious of those of you with talkers. L doesn't talk.

How are all of you? Catch me up on what I've missed while I was away!!


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Just thought I would post since I'm a June 2006 Mamma to my preemie twin girls!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I can so see that happening. Hilarious. Well, not for you probably.


Well, i was annoyed at the time thinking "I'm only doing what's best for you!" but later I saw that I could have handled it better. I'm sure people around us knew what was about to happen and watched with anticipation









Meariana: Thanks







! I'm going to try it out now

Ok, can some one try my link in the siggi to see if it works? Thanks!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tropicaldutchtulip* 
Just thought I would post since I'm a June 2006 Mamma to my preemie twin girls!

welcome! my "june" baby was a 30wkr (so an April baby instead!) and there's a 24wkr mama here (her junebug was a feb baby instead) and a third june bug who was 5(?) weeks early and born in may. you're in good company!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I don't know how to get them to work. You can see all my pics at www.forans.shutterfly.com .

I am hanging in there. I think the addition of E is responsible for my new addiction to little debbie oatmeal creme pies







:.

I am envious of those of you with talkers. L doesn't talk.

How are all of you? Catch me up on what I've missed while I was away!!

awe, well, if you ever need anything, please don't hesitate to call. we're not THAT far away.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Well, i was annoyed at the time thinking "I'm only doing what's best for you!" but later I saw that I could have handled it better. I'm sure people around us knew what was about to happen and watched with anticipation









Meariana: Thanks







! I'm going to try it out now

Ok, can some one try my link in the siggi to see if it works? Thanks!

here's the link as you have it in your sig:
http://http//www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

it needs to be:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

just take out that second "http//" and you're all set!


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
welcome! my "june" baby was a 30wkr (so an April baby instead!) and there's a 24wkr mama here (her junebug was a feb baby instead) and a third june bug who was 5(?) weeks early and born in may. you're in good company!

My girls were born at 30 weeks and were due Aug 18th!







Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Well, i was annoyed at the time thinking "I'm only doing what's best for you!" but later I saw that I could have handled it better. I'm sure people around us knew what was about to happen and watched with anticipation




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
She was totally uninterested. There was really only like 1/2 an inch, so I'm not sure she even noticed it. I'm sure she will when we get more though.

That is so typical, yk? We cannot wait to show them something because we think they'll enjoy it so much, yet they just could care less. I hate when that happens. I think you're right, though, with more of it, she may do the flips you're looking for!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
yeah, it was my second project.







the first was a bib, which is cute, but not wearable...the needles were too big, I think, so it's not tight enough. Might have to take it apart and reuse that yarn, 'cause it's like heaven to work with.

I just finished a hat for S1, and will probably finish V's hat tonight.

I want to make this:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/PATTflowerpower.html for S2, and DH wants me to make a hat for J with the Dallas Cowboys star on a blue background. Anybody wanna help me figure out how the heck to do that?










Two things to you - First, wow, I think you are amazing for picking up knitting like this. I admire you so much for that, seriously. Major props, mama...







. And Second, BOO the cowboys! I can't believe you're a fan of them. How about that TO? He hasn't shown his true crazy self there yet. He's allowed to do what he wants apparently. Wait till he's not getting his way. He's like a little spoiled bratty kid who never grew up. Amongst other things. But, a good receiver nonetheless. No, they are actually having a great season so far, I know, because we despise them in our house and in our town. So, we are a little bitter this season (for once







!!!). I think you should put the Eagles emblem instead...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
& hopefully for a while. It seems like I always say that and then disappear.







: I decided I needed a computer break while I was adjusting to going back to work. I must say, though, I missed you guys.







I do like my new school. The only thing I don't like is having to be there at 7:15. I am so not a morning person and it is so hard to get there. Luckily, it's only 12 minutes away, so I don't have too get up toooooo early.







And it's really nice to be able to leave at 2:30, although the number of times that I have done that have been far and few between. There's always something to do!

Evie is doing great. She got the cast off not too long ago and is still into everything. She's trying to learn to talk, but doesn't say much that is understandable. She's a pro at signing more though.







That's about the only thing she has down pat though. She will eat everything that is offered and loves any kind of bean. Um, what else? She's going to be a peacock for Halloween. I figured it was only fitting considering how she was a chick last year, she's grown into her big feathers. hardy har har.

Here are some pictures.
Pony tails in driveway
http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/3...020/110734.jpg

In her peacock costume. She had been running around the table so the feathers had come loose in the back and we had to pin it.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...021/165626.jpg

Playing in her car.
http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/3...014/142217.jpg

Enjoy.









Pictures are fabulous, Evie is absolutely a doll. Just too cute. Love the pigtails. How the heck do you put up a single pic like that, though? I don't think my photo program, Kodak Easy Share allows that. I think I could just do a link to my whole gallery of photos, and dh doesn't want me to do that. TMI he thinks. I guess thats fair in this day and age, can't blame him too much. But, its not like we're famous. Well, if there is a way you know I could try to do it like you did, let me know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tropicaldutchtulip* 
Just thought I would post since I'm a June 2006 Mamma to my preemie twin girls!









and, wow! Twin girls! Congrats. Tell us your story, we'd love to hear about them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I don't know how to get them to work. You can see all my pics at www.forans.shutterfly.com .

I am hanging in there. I think the addition of E is responsible for my new addiction to little debbie oatmeal creme pies







:.

I am envious of those of you with talkers. L doesn't talk.

How are all of you? Catch me up on what I've missed while I was away!!

Not talking much here either, don't worry.

My first multi quote was extensive, I feel. Go me!
Off to bed. So tired. Enjoy your weeks mamas!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
On Friday we were at the lake/bird reserve where bird poop is in abundance, to say the least. Sydney gets her hand in some and of course her hand goes STRAIGHT to her nose. I'm trying my best not to let her sniff/wipe it all over her face (I'm still remembering the bird flu thing, plus bird poop is just uke). She freaks out because she can't sniff her hand and she throws her self down on the poopy ground... go figure...

YUCK!







Gotta love days like that - it's like you can see it coming, but you can only react in slow motion, and then it's too late!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
yeah, it was my second project.







the first was a bib, which is cute, but not wearable...the needles were too big, I think, so it's not tight enough. Might have to take it apart and reuse that yarn, 'cause it's like heaven to work with.

I just finished a hat for S1, and will probably finish V's hat tonight.

HOW in the world do you find the time to knit so fast with 2 and sometimes 4 kids around?!? Takes me like....a decade to finish a project.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
& hopefully for a while. It seems like I always say that and then disappear.







: I decided I needed a computer break while I was adjusting to going back to work. I must say, though, I missed you guys.









We missed you too!!! Evie is adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
We had a wedding and reception yesterday. Tatum had such a blast at the recception, he was the life of the party - there was over 200 people there and they were all obsessed with my child! Before dinner when the bridal party hadn't made their entrance yet, he was the only one dancing on the dancefloor (right in front of the band) and the singer kept singing right to him. As she was about to announce the bridal party, she says, "Can we first give it up for our little sole dancer out here?" Everyone was cheering and clapping and he was looking around laughing and spinning around and around, stomping his feet, he was so excited. I wish I had it on video, it was so cute how happy he was. I was so in love with him at that moment - you know those moments?

Anyway, then he kept me up most of the night since he is still clogged in the nose - I pulled out some science projects, BFM, you'd be proud (he actually let me) but, oh I could have used more sleep. Who cares right? I am still in love with my little man this morning. He's awesome.

Oh that is TOO CUTE!!! Yes - I love those moments too







And LOL about the boogers...hope he's all better soon though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I'm back! I'm not pregnant and am recovering from the insanity that is now my life. I realize I have been missing for a while, and I am so glad all of you are still here and chattin' away.

LISA!!!! So good to see you here! Missed ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tropicaldutchtulip* 
Just thought I would post since I'm a June 2006 Mamma to my preemie twin girls!

Welcome! Do you have pics to share of your girls?

Speaking of pics, gotta upload some news ones of my kiddos. MIL has been here visiting this weekend so haven't had much time (driving her to the airport in the morning).

Oh and....DH got the call Saturday (!) morning - he made the last cut and is now one of the final 4 for the AZ job - they are flying him out Nov. 18-20 for in-person interviews.

NOW am I allowed to freak out?!?!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Internet, finally!

Talula's roseola rash is finally going away. She's talking a lot, trying to copy everything I say. It's a fun age. Except for eepslay, wth? When will she sleep? Someday, right?

Anyway, hope all is well. Don't you just love October?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

3rd night of being awake from 2am-4am. Flop, doze, wake, scream. Flop, doze, wake, scream. repeat. repeat.repeat. For 2. hours. All the usual suspects are ruled out. Does NOT want to nurse to sleep. Hylands and Motrin on board. No ear infection. Am SO. tired. Want my regular kid back.
















Oh, and the child who STILL doesn't seem to *really* know that I'm "mama", just correctly named her brother's ukelele.







.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Two things to you - First, wow, I think you are amazing for picking up knitting like this. I admire you so much for that, seriously. Major props, mama...







. And Second, BOO the cowboys! I can't believe you're a fan of them. How about that TO? He hasn't shown his true crazy self there yet. He's allowed to do what he wants apparently. Wait till he's not getting his way. He's like a little spoiled bratty kid who never grew up. Amongst other things. But, a good receiver nonetheless. No, they are actually having a great season so far, I know, because we despise them in our house and in our town. So, we are a little bitter this season (for once







!!!). I think you should put the Eagles emblem instead...

















The knitting is tons of fun.

And, um, I would be a single mom if I made my son an Eagles hat.







j/k of course, but still, DH is a MAJOR Cowboys fan, so much so that he wants to paint J's room in the official Cowboy's colors in our next house, and my mom got J a star shaped bedside table.







J's first gift from my FIL was a Cowboy's romper. DD3 is going to be a Cowboy's player for Halloween, complete with an officially licensed NFL baby jersey and grease paint on her cheeks.







Ready for the game on Sunday?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
HOW in the world do you find the time to knit so fast with 2 and sometimes 4 kids around?!? Takes me like....a decade to finish a project.









'cause they like to watch.







S2 is mesmerized by it, and sits and stares at the needles flicking back and forth. DDs1&2 like to sit and watch me, trying to memorize my movements so that they can try it too. They want me to teach them how to knit ASAP.

Good luck to your DH!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









Internet, finally!

Talula's roseola rash is finally going away. She's talking a lot, trying to copy everything I say. It's a fun age. Except for eepslay, wth? When will she sleep? Someday, right?

Anyway, hope all is well. Don't you just love October?

It's my favorite month! Glad to have you back and hear that Lu's on the mend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
3rd night of being awake from 2am-4am. Flop, doze, wake, scream. Flop, doze, wake, scream. repeat. repeat.repeat. For 2. hours. All the usual suspects are ruled out. Does NOT want to nurse to sleep. Hylands and Motrin on board. No ear infection. Am SO. tired. Want my regular kid back.
















Oh, and the child who STILL doesn't seem to *really* know that I'm "mama", just correctly named her brother's ukelele.







.











Now by ukelele do you mean the instrument? Or is that a euphemism?









Can I just say that my oldest two kids are total nerds? And it's adorable? A friend sent me a link to learningpages.com, and we registered last night. After that was done, DDs1&2 stood here with me for about half an hour picking worksheets to do. When DD1 saw the fractions worksheet, she actually squealed. "FRACTIONS?! I LOVE fractions!! Can I do that one?! Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease??"







It's so cute.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Now by ukelele do you mean the instrument? Or is that a euphemism?










OK, now this made me laugh out loud, like a scaring the kids kind of cackle. Yes, I meant a regular ukelele; my parents went to Hawaii recently and DOnovan has been asking for a guitar so they got him this to tide him over until Christmas. But thanks for the much needed laugh today! She's been walking around carrying the damn thing saying, "kuhlaylee, kuhlaylee". Swell. Wont' look at me when you say "where's mommy?" but LOVES the ukelele.

And TOO cute about your math girls!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Heather, Talula has been waking up all throughout the night whining and squirming and kicking, etc., etc., etc. I have had the worst sleep EVER and feel like a total grump. I'm in such a crap mood. I feel like a horrible mother. And "d"h is on my s**tlist for being totally unsupportive. Grrr...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, now this made me laugh out loud, like a scaring the kids kind of cackle. Yes, I meant a regular ukelele; my parents went to Hawaii recently and DOnovan has been asking for a guitar so they got him this to tide him over until Christmas. But thanks for the much needed laugh today! She's been walking around carrying the damn thing saying, "kuhlaylee, kuhlaylee". Swell. Wont' look at me when you say "where's mommy?" but LOVES the ukelele.

And TOO cute about your math girls!

Glad I could make you laugh.









V is definitely a math nut. S1 couldn't care less...she wants to learn to read, like, yesterday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Heather, Talula has been waking up all throughout the night whining and squirming and kicking, etc., etc., etc. I have had the worst sleep EVER and feel like a total grump. I'm in such a crap mood. I feel like a horrible mother. And "d"h is on my s**tlist for being totally unsupportive. Grrr...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Heather, Talula has been waking up all throughout the night whining and squirming and kicking, etc., etc., etc. I have had the worst sleep EVER and feel like a total grump. I'm in such a crap mood. I feel like a horrible mother. And "d"h is on my s**tlist for being totally unsupportive. Grrr...

Super hugs for both of us. Totally sucks.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Heather, Talula has been waking up all throughout the night whining and squirming and kicking, etc., etc., etc. I have had the worst sleep EVER and feel like a total grump. I'm in such a crap mood. I feel like a horrible mother. And "d"h is on my s**tlist for being totally unsupportive. Grrr...









It's so hard when they kick and wriggle and cry/whine in the nights...

So much to quote here! I'm forgetting...

BFM: How exciting that your dh made the final cut!

Shebub: I can't believe they love to watch you knit! It sounds so peaceful... and your kids rock! I hope their enthusiasm for learning never subsides!

And thanks for the link help, i've corrected the problem and it should work now.

We finally got Sydney registered as an American citizen!! (after almost 17 months of procrastination) On the embassy web page it says births MUST be reported as soon as possible... missed that one some how... (and can you believe they take $62 dollars just for us "reporting" her birth!!)
Well all this means we are one tiny step closer to being able to live in the states for awhile. Now for DH's green card.





































Last thing, I bought a roll of alpaca wool to *try* and knit Sydney some pulse warmers. I think I'll start casting on the needles now! please send lots of happy knitting vibes my way


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Kari, I just looked at your links and I LOVE the pic of you pulling her in the wagon, and "Mmmmmm, rocks" is too cute!!!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

L isn't sleeping well, either. But she has a cold and has molars coming in. I woke up one night and thought it was a cat draped on my legs...but then the "cat" pinced me and I realized it was L, laying on me and pinching me







:.

You can see a pic of L if you look at our family pics, she is pic 8, I think. Well, she is the only one taht looks 16 1/2 months old. The others are obviously older or younger.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
and has molars coming in.

YIKES!!! I would be happy with just teeth at this point!







We still have none yet!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm blaming our crap sleep on teeth and a cold too. She was going to bed nice & easy, asleep in like 2 minutes (gets that from DH). Then she got sick and tonight it took 40 minutes. So not used to that anymore, and no fun for a solo Mama with a pounding headache.

Discovered that the new kitten is not making it to the litterbox as frequently as I thought. Found this when I set my knitting bag on the floor and it came back smelling like cat pee. Ew. Fortunately it was just the bag that got stinky and not my nice handwash only yarn that I'm knitting with at the moment.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

So I figured out how to multi quote









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Kari, I just looked at your links and I LOVE the pic of you pulling her in the wagon, and "Mmmmmm, rocks" is too cute!!!









Thanks







I'd LOVE to have a wagon like that!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
L isn't sleeping well, either. But she has a cold and has molars coming in. I woke up one night and thought it was a cat draped on my legs...but then the "cat" pinced me and I realized it was L, laying on me and pinching me







:.

You can see a pic of L if you look at our family pics, she is pic 8, I think. Well, she is the only one taht looks 16 1/2 months old. The others are obviously older or younger.

Thanks for sharing! What a cuttie! apropos You know, sydney pinches me when she's nursing asleep every now and then. I'll wake up with red marks under my arm. The strangest things can happen when co-sleeping!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

She walks!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

So in a fit of desperation, I decided to take Kait to the rocker when she woke up last night instead of into bed, to see if maybe she wanted to rock back to sleep. And damned if it didn't work! Sure, I had to sleep in a rocker for 5 hours, but that's a might bit better than being awake for 2 hours like the previous 3 nights. Just thought I'd throw that out there to everybody else dealing with annoying sleepers right now.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

We actually do that quite a bit on our recliner, though. My dh does it at least once a night because ds won't settle enough to let us sleep in the bed. Glad that worked out for ya!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Heather, Talula has been waking up all throughout the night whining and squirming and kicking, etc., etc., etc. I have had the worst sleep EVER and feel like a total grump. I'm in such a crap mood. I feel like a horrible mother. And "d"h is on my s**tlist for being totally unsupportive. Grrr...

Oh my gosh, this is SO us right now. I actually came back to this thread to see if anyone was dealing with sleep issues, because I. AM. GOING. NUTS!!!

Anna wakes every hour or two, MUST nurse for at least 15-20 minutes, and then generally flips if I try to unlatch her. I seriously am starting to resent nursing her in a big way. It's not good. ARGH -- I just don't know what to do about it.

And the weird thing is she has all her teeth except for her two year old molars. So no teeth are coming in! What the heck???







:







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, congratulations on the walking!









AugustineM, is there any chance she's getting her 2-year molars already? I think most kids get them around 18 months.

It's so frustrating, and dh will say, "Well, why don't you take her to the doctor and see if there's anything wrong with her?" And of course, the doctor would just say that I should wean her and put her in a crib, yk? So dh is like, "Well, you chose this." Chose this! In my mind, it's not a choice.

Anyway, I tried to readjust my thinking before bed last night. I thought about how she must be in pain or scared or whatever, and how much better off she will be because I am responding to her. It really helped me not to be so cranky every time I had to wake up. It was like a little pre-bed meditation/self pep-talk.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So in a fit of desperation, I decided to take Kait to the rocker when she woke up last night instead of into bed, to see if maybe she wanted to rock back to sleep. And damned if it didn't work! Sure, I had to sleep in a rocker for 5 hours, but that's a might bit better than being awake for 2 hours like the previous 3 nights. Just thought I'd throw that out there to everybody else dealing with annoying sleepers right now.

We did the rocking thing last night, and it led to more screaming than usual for us. She cried for 2 hours last night. Ugh. I finally figured out that if I laid her next to me and put my hand on her chest, she'd go to sleep. But I couldn't move that hand for like 3 hours after that or she'd wake up and cry again.







:

ETA: Oh yeah. Yesterday, someone small at my house connected the sign for "down" with the word, and started doing both at the same time. Total language explosion here. Not entirely clear words, but repeating a lot of what I say, and close enough that I can tell that's what she's trying to say. Fun!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
She walks!

Yeah! Thats so exciting









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sarah, congratulations on the walking!









Anyway, I tried to readjust my thinking before bed last night. I thought about how she must be in pain or scared or whatever, and how much better off she will be because I am responding to her. It really helped me not to be so cranky every time I had to wake up. It was like a little pre-bed meditation/self pep-talk.

I'm glad you got a little re-focus time. I do this too and it really helps me to re-focus on the situation and on mothering. it's so easy to get lost and confused in a situation, especially when dealing with sleepless nights!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It's so frustrating, and dh will say, "Well, why don't you take her to the doctor and see if there's anything wrong with her?" And of course, the doctor would just say that I should wean her and put her in a crib, yk? So dh is like, "Well, you chose this." Chose this! In my mind, it's not a choice.

Anyway, I tried to readjust my thinking before bed last night. I thought about how she must be in pain or scared or whatever, and how much better off she will be because I am responding to her. It really helped me not to be so cranky every time I had to wake up. It was like a little pre-bed meditation/self pep-talk.










Chose this? I agree, there is no choice. Well... you COULD chose to make her CIO, but that's not a choice on your menu, is it?














sorry you're not getting great support.









I agree on the pep talk. Sometimes in the middle of the night (after several nights of the all night screech fest) i give myself this same peptalk. sometimes it really helps, and sometimes I want to kick my own ass.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sarah, congratulations on the walking!









It's so frustrating, and dh will say, "Well, why don't you take her to the doctor and see if there's anything wrong with her?" And of course, the doctor would just say that I should wean her and put her in a crib, yk? So dh is like, "Well, you chose this." Chose this! In my mind, it's not a choice.

Anyway, I tried to readjust my thinking before bed last night. I thought about how she must be in pain or scared or whatever, and how much better off she will be because I am responding to her. It really helped me not to be so cranky every time I had to wake up. It was like a little pre-bed meditation/self pep-talk.










Thanks!

We've had an identical conversation at my house, several times. And I agree, the peptalk helps, especially when running back and forth between S2's room and J's, or trying to sleep on the couch with both of them so that DH can sleep since he's the one with the "real" job. Uh huh. That really went over well.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Yeah! Thats so exciting









yes, very.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
sometimes it really helps, and sometimes I want to kick my own ass.

















:

Pictures!
First two hats I ever knit
V and S1 costumes (spider witch woman and pirate)
S2 costume (Dallas Cowboys football player...or PowderPuff football player, depending on your views)
J's costume (a pissed off chili pepper)
V, S1 and J (no longer pissed off)


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
sometimes I want to kick my own ass.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, how is everyone?

Can I get a recap?


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm still new here and







: so just thought I would pop on and say







: !


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Oh my gosh, this is SO us right now. I actually came back to this thread to see if anyone was dealing with sleep issues, because I. AM. GOING. NUTS!!!

Anna wakes every hour or two, MUST nurse for at least 15-20 minutes, and then generally flips if I try to unlatch her. I seriously am starting to resent nursing her in a big way. It's not good. ARGH -- I just don't know what to do about it.

And the weird thing is she has all her teeth except for her two year old molars. So no teeth are coming in! What the heck???







:







:

Hey, this is what I thought. But I have decided that teeth must be coming in given crap sleep and lots of drool. Maybe 2 year molars already? Also, P's canines broke through a while ago but are still coming up. Maybe that's true for you, too?
Anyway, I hear all of you on the sleep thing. My boobs are tired and my back/pelvis is killing me from the side sleeping. Argh. Hopefully good sleep returns sometime within the next 3 mos.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It's so frustrating, and dh will say, "Well, why don't you take her to the doctor and see if there's anything wrong with her?" And of course, the doctor would just say that I should wean her and put her in a crib, yk? So dh is like, "Well, you chose this." Chose this! In my mind, it's not a choice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Chose this? I agree, there is no choice. Well... you COULD chose to make her CIO, but that's not a choice on your menu, is it?














sorry you're not getting great support.









I am glad I am not the only one. I too get tired of the "well you chose this" line of thinking when P wakes up at night. Really DH is frustrated that HIS sleep is being disturbed. He seems to think that having P sleep in another room / not in our bed or sidecarred to our bed or having him be weaned will somehow fix his nightwakings. I have tried to explain that 1. he would still wake up 2. I would then have to get up and go to another room when P wakes at night, so MY sleep goes downhill as a [pregnant full-time WOH nursing] mother while DH's might improve marginally and 3. did I mention these "solutions" wouldn't solve anything?
*sigh* I think they just aren't thinking this through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
ETA: Oh yeah. Yesterday, someone small at my house connected the sign for "down" with the word, and started doing both at the same time. Total language explosion here. Not entirely clear words, but repeating a lot of what I say, and close enough that I can tell that's what she's trying to say. Fun!

P understands EVERYTHING but doesn't say too much. Recently he has learned "hot" (i.e. "HA") and stays away from anything hot, like the oven and stove. This one I particularly like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Pictures!
First two hats I ever knit
V and S1 costumes (spider witch woman and pirate)
S2 costume (Dallas Cowboys football player...or PowderPuff football player, depending on your views)
J's costume (a pissed off chili pepper)
V, S1 and J (no longer pissed off)

Those pics are great! I really want to learn how to knit-- you make it look easy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

There are pictures of a porcupine right here.

My friend wants me to hold onto this costume so that her kids can wear it.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Hey, how is everyone?

Can I get a recap?









Best. Long lost poster post. ever. Hiya!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tropicaldutchtulip* 
I'm still new here and







: so just thought I would pop on and say







: !









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
There are pictures of a porcupine right here.

My friend wants me to hold onto this costume so that her kids can wear it.









LOVE IT!!!

I had the afternoon from hades yesterday - it involved cleaning puke out of the car and one car seat. Puke from a 3-year-old who snuck more sweets than I authorized at a party we were at; puke from a 3-yr-old who doesn't usually have a lot of sugar, and whose stomach betrayed him in the car on the way home from the party. Gross. Gross. Gross. All is well now though, and there were several silver linings on the whole situation so that it wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been. And now the almost 3-yr-old understands what I mean when I say too much sugar is bad for your belly.

Halloween pics to come soon!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
There are pictures of a porcupine right here.

My friend wants me to hold onto this costume so that her kids can wear it.









that totally rocks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I had the afternoon from hades yesterday - it involved cleaning puke out of the car and one car seat. Puke from a 3-year-old who snuck more sweets than I authorized at a party we were at; puke from a 3-yr-old who doesn't usually have a lot of sugar, and whose stomach betrayed him in the car on the way home from the party. Gross. Gross. Gross. All is well now though, and there were several silver linings on the whole situation so that it wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been. And now the almost 3-yr-old understands what I mean when I say too much sugar is bad for your belly.

Halloween pics to come soon!

Ew. So sorry. I remember about 2 years ago I had just picked the girls up from daycare, and we were on the way home and S1 said, "I don't feel so good". No sooner had the words left her mouth than she projectile vomited all over the car. In December. I had to pull over to the side of the highway, as we were 12 miles from the closest exit, and take her out, strip her down, wipe her off with baby wipes, then wrap her in one of my sweatshirts that I luckily had in the trunk. Then I managed to wipe most of it off the seat in front of her, and her carseat was, thankfully, dry.

No sooner had I gotten her strapped back in than she said, "Can I have some french fries?"


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Our new home:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...49#post9600849


----------

